# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Australian Pace - Current Episode Discussion

## Abbie

Heya I really hope you dont mind me opening this thread, but I think a few of us watch the soap at the pace of OZ, which is obviously ahead of us, and now that Im catching up and will be watching it at that pace, I thought it would be good to have a thread to discuss the episodes. Its just I dont think its really fair talking about them in the other current episode thread for UK pace, and I hate having whole discussion in spoiler tags so I thought it would be good for this thread.
Hope you dont mind, I just thought it would be useful  :Big Grin: 


Okay I dont mind being spoiled and obviously you can talk about the OZ pace in where its up to  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im up the epsiode where Jack and Martha come back  :Stick Out Tongue:  Im sooo happy they are back together and awww  :Wub:  Tony and Rachel they are such a good couple. I have to say Jazz and Miles are interesting but I think its nice.
Im getting bored of this fight stuff with ric.
I really like Nicole, interesting character, I would prefer to see her with Aden, this bet they have is only bad news for Geoff

----------

Abigail (26-05-2008)

----------


## Abigail

I've been meaning to start this thread  :Big Grin:  As this is in spoilers are we putting future storylines in spoiler tags or not?



> I really like Nicole, interesting character, I would prefer to see her with Aden, this bet they have is only bad news for Geoff


Its worse for Nicole. She gets grounded then throws a house party. Roman is going to go so mental when he comes back from the diner opening bash in tomorrow's episode to find his house trashed  :Lol:   :Ninja:  

I didn't like Nicole when she first arrived, she talked really weird but she really has grown on me. She's so funny too, Roman certainly has his hands full with her. I had to laugh in one of last week's episodes where Nicole was having a spoilt brat moment and Roman just went, "here we go again, Princess time."  :Rotfl:  

I thought the storyline with Aden had been forgotten about after he came out of hospital but we're seeing more of him now. 

Today's episode in oz is 4646 in case anyone is wondering. 

I'll put this in spoilers for the time being. Its about Viv and the baby
  Spoiler:    I've heard that it's a boy and she loses it.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah think future storylines like beyonf the current episode should be spoiler tagged.
Nicole is very funny
Just watched an episode and cant believe its been a year since Beths death!

----------


## Abigail

I know, it seems ages since she left. That was the worst exit ever, they took Clarissa off the credits as soon as she left to travel so it was obvious that she wasn't going to come back. 

Its also nearly a year since Kit and Kim left. Their baby was born the day that Beth died and they left shortly after.

----------


## Abbie

I know I thought that, so Archie is one year old now 
Still cant believe it, seems longer

Awww Geoff and Melanie are sweet, but her mother is such a cow!

----------


## Abigail

Melody's mother gets even worse  :EEK!:  I didn't think it was possible for someone to be that spiteful. I heard...

  Spoiler:    Meoldy's mother tries to get him sent to jail when he breachs the AVO

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  she is awful, I just wanted to slap her

----------


## Abigail

I also heard on digital Spy that Melody
  Spoiler:    moves in with Miles  

I've got all these spoilers in my head that I haven't posted  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

lol, can I just say is Roman the new Irene, I mean Roman is livving with, Nicole Aden and Morag  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

I seriously wouldn't want to be Roman living with two teenagers and Morag.

Looks like Roman could be a daddy again. Martha told Rachel she's preggers in today's episode and she doesn't know who the father is. Hasn't she heard of contraception? Thats twice in less than a year that she's got pregnant.

Have you signed up for the newsletter on the home and away website?

----------


## Abbie

Has it really been less than a year!
Looks like this fighting rubbish is over soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

> Looks like this fighting rubbish is over soon


That has to be the second worst storyline this year. The first was Sam framing Jack and Martha for her 'murder.' There was a whole episode devoted to Ric fighting a few weeks ago  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

Im currently watching 4636 and looks like its over- its been so dull
I loved the things with Aden, Nicole, melody, annie and geoff. Its just too funny  :Lol:  and sweet

----------


## Abigail

The bet between Aden and Nicole was so funny. I thought it was nice of Nicole to give Annie the clothes, even if it was just to get to Geoff.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I thought that was nice, I hope she liked Annie as a friend, it was sweet and then Geoff kissing his arm  :Lol:  I was in stitches

----------


## Abigail

Oh yeah, that was hilarious when Geoff kissed his arm  :Rotfl: 

What episode you up to now?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm just watching todays Neighbours and then i'll be onto Home and Away, so i'll let you know what happens, well if anything good happens.

----------


## Abbie

Just about to watch 4637, just waiting till it loads a little
 :Wub:  Awww I love Jack and Martha no matter whats happened and the silly mistakes, I just love them as a couple

----------


## Abbie

Im now fully caught up to OZ pace, so now I will have to watch one episode per day, I cant do what I did today  :Sad: 
Awww Martha is pregnant, I just loved Martha, I hope the baby is Jacks  :Wub: 
Nicole is sooooo gonna get into trouble
And Oliver is sooooo cute  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kirsty24

Todays episode was so good especially when Axel walked down the stairs and told Roman about the party

----------


## Abigail

I thought it was funny too. Just when Nicole and Aden thought they wouldn't get busted, Axel walks downstairs and asks what happened to the party  :Lol:  They are going to be in so much trouble.

----------


## Abbie

:Rotfl:  That was too funny. I felt really sorry for Leah

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Him walking down the stair was just a classic, still smiling to myself now!lol

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  Just watched todays and what on earth went on between Axel and Melody!
I think Belle like Aden, I mean why else would she take photos of him?
I feel sorry for Jai

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Axel and Melody, he probably touched her in some way, i'm sure it won't be long til we find out.
Belle and Aden should just get it on, i've heard that someone does soon, and the 2 rumours flying around are either   Spoiler:    Belle and Aden or Aden and Axel!!

----------


## Abigail

> Belle and Aden should just get it on, i've heard that someone does soon, and the 2 rumours flying around are either   Spoiler:    Belle and Aden or Aden and Axel!!


I've heard 
  Spoiler:    Aden and Geoff get it on  :Confused:   I doubt it will happen, Geoff is a christian for a start and Australia is so conservative when it comes to TV that there would probably be loads of complaints about it.  

I read 
  Spoiler:    Belle and Aden kiss  

The second one is most probable the way they have been acting around each other. There is obviously some sexual tension and I think the both secretly like each other.

I've not heard anything about Axel and Melody  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

I think Belle and Aden would be an interesting couple, he kinda reminds me of Drew a little bit
And as for Axel and Melody- thats confusing

----------


## Abigail

I'm confused about Axel and Melody too. Axel has suddenly appeared from nowhere. He's been in a few episodes but nothing major. 

I guess we will have to wait and see what happens in tomorrow's episode.

----------


## Abbie

I know, she seemed scared of him, but whether thats cos he climbed in her room, I dont know. I think Axel does remember

----------


## Abigail

Melody does remember, she didn't drink anything so she lied when Axel asked her is she remembered anything. I guess there's a reason for that.

Axel obviously remembers something because he was asking Aden how she was then he took the liberty of climbing into her room. He must be worried that Melody is going to say something. 

I did notice that Melody went all quiet when she was talking to her mum outside. It was as if she rememberd something.

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm, yeah, what were her and her mum talking about again?

----------


## Abigail

Erm, I think Christine was telling Melody why she called the cops on Geoff and how other parents let their kids go out and drink.

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm is all very confusing. I think Axel has done something, the question of Melodys consent comes to mind

----------


## Abigail

I'm going to rewatch the last few minutes when Axel spoke to Melody.

Right, at the start of the second part, Aden tells Axel that Christine rang the cops. Axel got a bit jumped by it. 

When he climbed into Melody's room he said, "I was pretty hammered at that party and I don't remember much. Now I was thinking, maybe you don't remember much either." 

Melody said, "you're right, I don't remember."

----------


## Abbie

On another note I quite like them bringing in Melody and Axel and bigger characters

----------


## Abbie

She sounds scared, agreeing to not remember

----------


## Abigail

I've been doing a bit of digging. This is from summerbayjournal.net.

  Spoiler:    *Confirmed source: Bevan Lee.*
It was intended to be a classic Early Years style storyline - a teen with a troubled home life. In a year where Bevan wanted to pay tribute to the show's history, the Melody storyline was created to do just that. And that's all she was ever invented for. Melody Jones was intended as nothing more than a short lived guest character in a short lived storyline.

However we can reveal that actress Celeste Dodwell has impressed both the H&A team and the audience so much that she will in fact be made a permanent character!!

Melody's guest stint will be over in about a month, after which she will be off our screens for some time before returning under permanent character status later in the year.

What happens to Melody during those months off screen is vital. It will result in Melody returning under very strong and dramatically powerful circumstances. This hard hitting storyline will continue to play out right until the end of the year.  

People on that forum are also suggesting she was raped  :Ponder:   If she was it would be left up to the viewer to deduce that. Like the abuse storyline with Aden, they didn't come straight out and say it.

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm If im honest thats what i thought, what else could it be?

----------


## Abigail

I thought that as well. You're right, what else could it be? Axel was clearly worried when Aden told him about the cops then he claimed that he didn't remember anything when he spoke to Melody.  :Ponder:  I hope we aren't going to have to wait for ever to find out what happened.

Is anyone else really ticked off at the constant previews of Kirsty and Kane's return? I wish they would stop showing them until the episode before they return.

----------


## Abbie

> Is anyone else really ticked off at the constant previews of Kirsty and Kane's return? I wish they would stop showing them until the episode before they return.


 :Angry:   Its driving me mad, I mean Ive never seen them before but Im seen that promo so many times at least I know what they look like now

----------


## Abbie

Whoooo Finally we see Kane!
Bit of a quieter episode today I thought
And by the promos its pretty obvious what hes gonna ask

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, I think he's going to ask Irene to look after Oliver. 

I was hoping to see more of Melody. I really hate it when storylines are left hanging for several episodes just when they get going.

These are next week's spoilers, looks like we have to wait until Wednesday
  Spoiler:    Wednesday 4th June
Why is Melody so frightened of Axel?

Thursday 5th June
How far will Geoff go when he learns what Axel did?

Friday 6th June
With Axel hospitalised, could Geoff really be capable of such brutality?

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I think so too.
I was hoping to see more of her, but I guess its just soo its not too heavy on her and its spread a bit more
 :EEK!:  Wednesday!! Well I have exams anyway so it should be fine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I felt sorry for Jai in the end, I think he was happy to see Mattie like he felt he had a friend, then got shouted at

----------


## Abigail

> I felt sorry for Jai in the end, I think he was happy to see Mattie like he felt he had a friend, then got shouted at


Mattie has made a connection with Jai, what with both her parents being dead. I did wonder why she only said that her mum had died  :Ponder:  

Her dad died before they came to the bay. I think it was an accident on their farm.

----------


## Abbie

Maybe its cause they were talking about more recent pain?  :Searchme: 
Didnt her bulimic storyline start cos of her dad?

----------


## Abigail

Possibly, her dad died quite a few years ago.

I can't remember what started the bullimia tbh.

----------


## Abbie

I know it was from the wedding where she got burned, but it her theorpy sessions she mentioned her father

----------


## Abigail

I honestly can't remember much. I remember her eating all the lemmings that Ric, Cassie and Lucas made and Cassie finding vomit on Matilda's tshirt. That's about it.

----------


## thestud2k7

may i ask how do i watch at australian pace?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

There's 2 ways, you tube, which is where the Abbie's watch it, or i download it, but can't give you the address on here sorry. I just prefer the quailty of where i watch to you tube.

----------

thestud2k7 (30-05-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Theres another way ot site as well, with better quality, but again I dont think I can say on here

----------


## Abigail

> may i ask how do i watch at australian pace?


What episode are you up to currently at Aus pace? I think UK are 27 episodes behind Aus because of the two bank holidays. Today's episode is 4650 in Aus. 

Type 'home and away 4623' (or whatever episode you are after) into youtube. Xemmali is a good uploader.

----------


## Abigail

Looking at the pictures for next week on the home and away website, it seems Belle and Aden are almost together. 

Has anybody noticed that nobody except Nicole, Morag and Rachel have questioned or know why Aden is staying with Roman? I wonder if Nicole will ever find out the real reason why he's there.

----------


## Abbie

:Thumbsup:  Looks good for next week
And Im glad VJ is talking more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kirsty24

Cant wait to see all the KK stuff next week

----------


## Abigail

I found this on backtothebay.com forums. It's about Axel

  Spoiler:    Belle cant' believe Aden's lack of remorse after what he did to his best friend, and he's not willing to explain how deeply he understands what Melody's been put through. Nicole sees it as an opportunity to put a wedge between the pair, but to her chagrin, Belle's intrigue about Aden's real reasons for being so brutal only bring the two closer together.  

 :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm and awww at the same time.
I watched Fridays episode, it was good, but next week looks good  :Cheer:

----------


## Abigail

Friday's episode was a bit slow for me. After all the hype of Kirsty and Kane coming back and the promos after every episode (for the past two weeks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), it was a bit of a let down.

The young boy who plays Oliver is so cute.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know what you mean, its cos the hype was so big and they have brought them back slowly
Oliver is the cutest

----------


## Abigail

Bit of a boring episode really. I thought Kirsty and Kane's return would be good but it's boring the pants off me.

----------


## Abigail

Has anyone seen the promo for tomorrow's episode?  :Ponder:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes, i've just seen it, looks really good. Looks like we were right about Axel and about Leah and Miles, i do like a good will they won't they love match! lol

----------


## Abigail

Good episode. I liked the flashback at the end of Melody and Axel. 

Aden seemed pretty shaken in the preview, I wouldn't be surprised if it is him who beats Axel up.

----------


## Abbie

I agree, good epsiode  :Big Grin:  I feel sorry for Jai 
And next episode looks good, good to see Melody again
I wouldnt be surprised if it was Aden

----------


## Abigail

I like Jai. There is a lot we don't know about him which I find endearing. He says exactly what he thinks too, even if it isn't the most appropriate thing to say.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know. And he just says it too- like theres not much in his voice at times

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, like he's just having an everyday, normal conversation. 

I couldn't watch some of that flashback, it made me feel uncomfortable. Its a shame it had to be Axel, he had real potential to be a good character.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know, it wa hard to watch when you kinda really know whats gonna happen

----------


## Abigail

Christine is such a cow  :Angry:  At least Melody has the sense not to listen to her mother.

I wonder if Aden will tell Belle why he bashed Axel  :Ponder:  I think Nicole has feelings for Aden, she seemed pretty disappointed when he was messing around with Belle. 

Next week in pictures. I'm confused by picture 11. Looks to be a good week though, as ever.

----------


## Abbie

Awww poor Nicole, but I think something will happen between Aden and Belle, I think Aden will tell Belle eventually.
And as for Melodys mum she really is a cow, but I think she is realising she was wrong about Geoff at last

----------


## Abigail

I had a thought. Maybe Aden feels guilty or responsible for what Axel did. Aden knew that he was drunk and tried to crack onto Belle so he told him to go upstairs and sleep it off. Ok, so maybe he didn't know that Melody was in his bedroom. I wonder if we will see any scenes between Aden and Melody.

Has anyone noticed that Aden's bedroom has suddenly changed? His bed was on the wall opposite the door with a rainbow coloured duvet, in yesterday's episode it was next to the door with a blue duvet and a new headboard  :Ponder:  And he had a plant in the corner.

----------


## Abbie

Lol I think after geting settled in he would of wanted to change his bedroom
I think maybe he could feel guilty, or that he had to in for Axel simply cos of what happened to him

----------


## miccisy

I was just wondering what happened between Axel and Melody?

----------


## Abbie

From what we have heard, he forced himself on Melody but she managed to fight him off and get away

----------


## Abigail

He put his hand up her skirt. The flashback is at the end of episode 4653 if you want to look it up on youtube. It'll be part b, as the episodes are split into two parts.

----------


## Abbie

Next week should be good, if we see more developments between Aden and Belle  :Cheer:  Cos how cute were they at the end of the last episode  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

They were brill, they would make a great couple. 

I think Nicole is developing feelings for him. Aden and Nicole would make a good combo  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Lol they would in a way, but Belle and Aden would be good, He reminds me of Drew in a way
And Nicole in an oppsoite werid way reminds me of when Belle first turned up and then changed

----------


## Abigail

Nicole has become much more likeable and Tessa's acting has improved so much. She's stopped doing that weird thing that she did with her mouth when she talked.

  Spoiler:    I can't wait to see how they both explain being in Belle's bed together

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, I was wondering about that

----------


## Abbie

:Nono:   Whats Kane doing!

----------


## Abigail

He's an idiot. I thought Kirsty and Kane coming back would be good but so far they've bored the pants off me  :Thumbsdown:  All Kirsty does is whinge to Irene.

----------


## Abbie

Awww I feel bad for Kirsty though, I mean what else is she gonna do in this situation

----------


## Abbie

Awww  :Wub:  Belle staying with Aden, I think they are my fav couple already
So glad kirsty left Kane, well in the leaving attempt

----------


## Abigail

Today's episode was so funny with Belle and Aden  :Lol:  He can sleep in my bed any day  :Big Grin: 

I felt sorry for Nicole, she obviously likes Aden. I was hoping she would tell Roman who the guy was, just to see his reaction.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww Leah and Miles, i nearly wanna cry, i've had to stop watching to come and write this.

----------


## Abbie

Awwww Its so sweet and heartbreaking at the same time

----------


## Abigail

What were you crying at? I can't remember anything emotional in yesterday's episode  :Ponder: 

I did have a tear in my eye when Kane was saying goodbye to Kirsty and Oliver. Did anyone see Ollie nod when Kirsty was giving her character statement and said Kane was the best dad anyone could wish for? It was so cute.

----------


## Abbie

Awww whats with all the saddest in H&A at the moment. It was very sad  :Sad: 
I want to see more of Aden adn Bell, I mean last we saw they kissed and we dont know whats going on  :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

> What were you crying at? I can't remember anything emotional in yesterday's episode


Leah and Miles was pretty sad  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

It is a bit strange that they kissed last Thursday and nothing has been mentioned since. They're in tomorrow's episode though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> What were you crying at? I can't remember anything emotional in yesterday's episode


I didn't actually cry, just nearly  with Leah and Miles, when she went back and found him to talk, so sweet. Maybe i'm just getting old lol

----------


## Abbie

> It is a bit strange that they kissed last Thursday and nothing has been mentioned since. They're in tomorrow's episode though


Aww I know, I cant wait  :Wub: 



> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> What were you crying at? I can't remember anything emotional in yesterday's episode 
> 
> 
> I didn't actually cry, just nearly  with Leah and Miles, when she went back and found him to talk, so sweet. Maybe i'm just getting old lol


I thought it was sweet and sad too

----------


## Abigail

I can't remember Leah and Miles, I'll have to watch the episode again later.

----------


## Abbie

Lol  :Lol:  Its like been them for the past week

----------


## Abigail

To be honest I don't take much notice of Leah. She annoys me with her sef centredness (she was like it before Dan died).

----------


## Abbie

yeah I have never been that keen on Leah, but her scene was Miles was sad and you could really see what she felt and why she struggles

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I love Ada, i think she's great, have been watching her in programme's since i can remember. And yes you should go and watch it again Abigail, just for that scene, it was quite moving, even if your not a fan of hers

----------


## Abbie

Awww Aden and Belle  :Wub:  They are super sweet, I love them   :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

They so are  :Wub: 

Kane and Kirsty made me cry.

If the diner is moving in to the Den, what's going to happen with the other side where the diner is now?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Can't wait for Kane/Kirsty Storyline to be over, it too boring for words

----------


## Abbie

The Kirsty and Kane thing was really sad, I just they have dragged it too much, it would of been fine if they didnt

I wondered about the Dinner too  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

Awww I just wanted to hug Aden  :Sad: 
Next week looks good  :Big Grin:  At least that storyline will come to some sort of end

----------


## Bad Wolf

just caught up - im loving aden and belle, ans kirsty if only she would stop talking soooooo fast

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm with you on the Belle and Aden situ, they so cute.

----------


## Abbie

Ooo more Aden and Belle?  :Wub:  I must catch up this week  :Big Grin:  yay, I cant believe I have missed a whole week!

----------


## Bad Wolf

kirsty would appear to be the only one who can keep nicole in check, i think they will bond at some point

----------


## Abbie

Great week for H&A now that Ive caught up  :Big Grin: 
I love all the Aden and belle Stuff  :Wub:  As well as Jack and Martha its just so sad  :Sad: 
And then the science camp has been interesting, I do feel kinda sorry for Nicole and then Kirsty is great will her in a way
Next week looks sad  :Sad: 

Oh and bless Morag  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Awwww its sooo sad, I wonder what Martha will do  :Sad:

----------


## kirsty24

I cant believe that Axel is dead i heard that he was going to become permenant,

----------


## Abigail

Just got back, sounds like I've missed a lot of great stuff. Three weeks of episodes of to catch up on  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

I liked Axel, shame he died.

----------


## Abigail

Ok, last three weeks. Seems to be a lot of angst in the bay. Matilda and Ric, Nicole, Aden, Belle and Jack and Martha. 

Not really sure what's wrong with Nicole, it seems to have come out of nowhere. She makes me laugh with all the things that she comes out with. 

I never really liked Martha before the cancer storyline but she's starting to grow on me. I can see how difficult her choice is and I really wouldn't want to be in her shoes. Hopefully Jodi and Paul will do this justice. 

I loved the relationship between Jai and Axel, especially when Axel dressed up as a mummy and Jai played dead at the school camp  :Lol:  I wonder how Aden will react to Axel's death seeing as they were best friends at one point. 

I'm loving Aden and Belle. They're the best couple in ages. More good stuff to come from those two  :Big Grin:  

Ric and Matilda... I see Ric's dilemma but if I really loved someone I'd be willing to give anything up for them, even if it meant moving to the other side of the country.

----------


## Abbie

Your right, there has been a lot of Angst.
The thing is, I got bored of Ric and Mattie ages ago and Ric really does need a haircut

Im still shocked that Axel died

----------


## Abigail

Ric does need a haircut. As a couple they're boring. I kinda like Matilda but I'm not bothered that she's leaving. 

I was hoping to see more of Axel in hospital. We saw him going in but nothing after that.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, its a shame, I suppose though we hve had a few more additions recently and they didnt want to go over the top

----------


## Abigail

I don't understand how Geoff wanted to go visit Axel's parents when he hated him. 

I love seeing Aden wound up and angry, he's pretty good at it.

----------


## Abbie

Huh? When did Geoff want to visit Axels parents?

----------


## Abigail

> Huh? When did Geoff want to visit Axels parents?


Today's episode.

----------


## Abbie

Sorry, I forgot you watch the episodes before I do  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Good episode. More Aden and Belle together, even if it was to hunt down Larry
I see what you mean about Geoff, maybe he feels really bad now

----------


## Abigail

Does anyone else hate Charlie? She's so annoying and totally jealous.

Rather boring episode today. Jordan (Jai) really needs some acting lessons, everything he says is in the same tone and he doesn't have the ability to express emotion.

----------


## Abigail

I'm thinking Geoff and Nicole should get it on. He seems to really care about her, not sure she's too into him at the moment though.

----------


## Bad Wolf

doesnt she get with that elliot guy???  who is quite clearly evil

riuc snogged kirsty noooooooooo!!!!!!  i cant work out who she should be with not miles, i think he should be with leah

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Definatly, Miles and Leah, although Miles is annoying me at the moment, so i actually think he should leave, and if he took Kirsty with him that would be fine too!

----------


## Abbie

> Does anyone else hate Charlie? She's so annoying and totally jealous.
> 
> Rather boring episode today. Jordan (Jai) really needs some acting lessons, everything he says is in the same tone and he doesn't have the ability to express emotion.


I find charlie really annoying to, I like Ruby though
And Im soooo glad you said that about Jai, I mean I thought it worked when he first joined, being quiet and troubled and all, but now he really needs to just act!



> riuc snogged kirsty noooooooooo!!!!!!  i cant work out who she should be with not miles, i think he should be with leah


 I know, its just wrong!




> Definatly, Miles and Leah, although Miles is annoying me at the moment, so i actually think he should leave, and if he took Kirsty with him that would be fine too!


Miles is annoying me at the moment too, I cant but my finger on it though

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> Does anyone else hate Charlie? She's so annoying and totally jealous.
> 
> Rather boring episode today. Jordan (Jai) really needs some acting lessons, everything he says is in the same tone and he doesn't have the ability to express emotion.
> 
> 
> I find charlie really annoying to, I like Ruby though
> ...





> I'm thinking Geoff and Nicole should get it on. He seems to really care about her, not sure she's too into him at the moment though.


I think so too, they would be good together

----------


## Bad Wolf

does anyone else think there relationship is going to take a sinister turn?????  he is helping her out alot and she is doing favours for him in the holidays etc,

his character has completely changed from what he was like with sally and some of th students, didnt he practically blackmail aden at one point???

----------


## Abbie

I dont know, Im hoping hes just been nice. I cant really remember what he used to be like. All I remember was him going to the fighting

----------


## Abigail

When Bartlett and Kirsty were at the Diner drawing up a plan of action for the students after Axel's death, Bartlett told Kirsty that his dad died when he was young and his mum brought him up single handedly. I think he may just be sympathising because he's been in the same situation and knows how hard it can be to grow up without a father and not have much money.

I really wish Kirsty would leave, I can't stand her. Miles and Kirsty are just wrong, I don't know why but they're not meant to be. 

I really like Ruby, she doesn't have a hidden agenda or dark secret like everybody else who arrives in the bay. 

Elliot and Nicole do get together. I think Elliot is up to something more than just visiting Roman. Maybe revenge??

----------


## Abbie

Awww I like Kirsty, though we havent seen Ollie in a while and hes so cute.
I think the same about Elliot, I hope its interesting though cos at the moment, and I know its just started but already its broing me

----------


## Abigail

Have you seen tomorrow's preview with Elliot and Nicole?

----------


## Abbie

Ive only seen the bit where we see Nicole at some random house with Elliot while Roman and I think Kirsty go looking for her

----------


## Abigail

Charlie goes with Roman to Elliot's house. There's a two minute clip on the H&A website. Doesn't look like there will be any Aden tomorrow  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

Oh....Charlie. She does annoy me, its more her voice than anything
No Aden  :Sad:  But we need more Aden and Belle  :Wub:

----------


## Abigail

Charlie smiles whenever she talks, it looks so fake. 

Should be a good episode on Friday with Belle and Aden, looking at the spoilers.

----------


## Abbie

I know I cant wait, I love angst

----------


## Abigail

The picture on the H&A website of Aden looks quite scary, wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of his temper. He doesn't tell her this week though. 

Where has Colleen gone to? She suddenly disappeared and left Martha to deliver her delightful broach to Morag to wear.

----------


## Abbie

I know, Colleen hasnt been in much lately after the whole her finding out wo her family is
I thought Aden tells her this week, Oh well just longer to wait for her reaction

----------


## Abigail

*21st - 25th July*
Friday 
  Spoiler:    Aden reveals all to Belle. Also an article in that thread on what happens between the two.  

This week: _Belle confronts Aden_.

I wonder if the abuse will never be mentioned again after he reveals all  :Ponder:  I like that there's two sides to him, the normal teenager and the abused child.

----------


## Abbie

I like the two sides too, well he kinda has 3 cos of the new way he is with Belle

----------


## Abbie

Just caught the episode.
Awww bless Leah
And Morag and Ross are sweet, I have to say their wedding went very smoothly
 :Sad:  Its just so sad about Martha

----------


## Abigail

Surprisingly, the wedding went without a hitch. The reception didn't get blown up, nobody got kidnapped, the car didn't break down, it was unnaturally perfect for a soap.

Leah is really starting to annoy me. I know she's lost her husband but really, moving into Miles' house?  :Confused:   I think she's jealous because Kirsty is moving in.

----------


## Abbie

> Surprisingly, the wedding went without a hitch. The reception didn't get blown up, nobody got kidnapped, the car didn't break down, it was unnaturally perfect for a soap.


I know, it was very odd
I was waiting for someone to suddenly turn evil or someone to run with a gun
Lovely wedding though, Mind you I forgot they were getting married, we never really saw them prepare for the wedding

----------


## Abigail

:Lol: 

It was really quick. Rachel and Tony and Jack and Martha got engaged long before Morag and Ross and they're not married yet. I do see why Jack and Martha are holding off on the wedding.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah and Rachel and Tony for the same reasons.

----------


## Abigail

I've got a feeling that Tony can't have kids after the reversal.  I remember Rachel saying to Colleen that the date is set for August.

----------


## Abbie

Awww I hope thy can, I really want Rachel to be happy and it would be nice to see Tony as a dad with young kids, if you get what I mean

----------


## Abigail

Yeah. It must be wierd for Jack. His stepmum will be a couple of years older than him and he'll (hopefully) have a sibling 30 years younger than him.

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah. It must be wierd for Jack. His stepmum will be a couple of years older than him and he'll (hopefully) have a sibling 30 years younger than him.


I know  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Oh the beauty of soaps  :Big Grin: 
Well its not just soaps, its starting family early and finishing late

----------


## Abigail

I've seen tomorrow's preview on the H&A website. Martha has been in two previews this week, no sign of Aden at all in tomorrow's. (I sound like an obsessed 'shipper). 

Difficult decision to have a mastectomy instead of a lumpectomy. 

I guess Morag has gone to Europe for three months. I was getting used to her being around, hope she comes back.

----------


## Bad Wolf

did anyone watch fridays?  aden going mad wasnt as bad as i thought, although the line - "your just a skank belle" was mean!!!  poor belle

----------


## Abigail

I saw it. I was expecting a bit more but I guess he didn't want to hang around to have it out with her. 

It was a bit mean but he was just deflecting her questions. "Why did you call me a skank?" is an easier question to answer than "why did you freak out like that?"

----------


## Abbie

Loved fridays, even though it was really sad with Martha  :Sad:  I think thats a great storyline by the way
and Loved the aden and belle stuff  :Wub:  They were soooo sweet and then........came on the angst, but you gotta love it in a werid way

----------


## Abigail

I see where Martha is coming from. She has already terminated one pregnancy and she doesn't want to do that again. I think if it were me I would have the chemo. She can have some eggs harvested so she can have IVF later on. Maybe she's being self sacrificing but I couldn't do that to my husband. To lose a wife and a child is too much to bare when Jack has already been through that once (even if she was a psycho  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Abbie

I know what you mean.
It really tough and I dont know what I would do. Im glad Martha mentioned her first pregnancy and how she feels about whats happening now..

----------


## Abigail

I thought it was a bit harsh to say Jack might not be the father.

About the paternity
  Spoiler:    It's Roman's baby. I read on bttb that she miscarries

----------


## Abbie

I know, I thought that was harsh. But to be honest I knew it was coming cos in the back of her mind, although Jack says she should terminate the pregnancy to save her life, I would have thought the paternity was a thing on his mind too

----------


## Abigail

Do you think Jack has a say in what Martha does with regards to the baby? I'm not sure.

----------


## Abbie

I dont think so. I mean now its out in the open about Jack may not be the father and she feels very protective over the baby and now in her mind has the sole right to be the only one to make a choice. If that makes sense.

----------


## Bad Wolf

she miscarries after all this ???????  harsh!!  bloody hell thats traumatic especially by h and a standards

----------


## Abigail

> she miscarries after all this ???????  harsh!!  bloody hell thats traumatic especially by h and a standards


I haven't heard anything about Jodi leaving so either the baby dies and Martha has the treatment or Martha doesn't have the treatment and she doesn't make it.

----------


## Abbie

I hope she makes it  :Sad:  She cant leave!!!!

----------


## Abigail

I'm really not liking Elliot. I was like  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  when Roman found the dagger in his bag. That's seriously creepy. 

Nicole is so funny, "I was going to invite him in for hot chocolate"  :Rotfl:  As if!

Aden and Belle... I guess she had a right to go off at him after what he said to her. Too bad they split up  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i cant find it!!!!

----------


## Abbie

Awww Shame about Aden adn Belle but it wont be the end  :Stick Out Tongue: 
And Elliot is soooo creepy!!! I mean on the walk today!!

I really wanted the baby to be jacks, I mean how unlucky have Jack and martha been  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

> i cant find it!!!!


Can't find what?


Last three episodes have been rather boring. I hope Ric and Matilda have left for good now, Ric had been getting on my nerves just lately.

I'm getting sick of Jack and Martha. This storyline is just going round in circles at the moment, every episode Jack says have the treatment and Martha says no.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i found it im up to date

miles doesnt love leah anymore - boo although she is quite annoying!

bless cassie having the sprog!  has it really been that long????

----------


## Abigail

I'm finding Leah annoying, I wish she'd leave or just stop whining. 

It's been seven months since H&A returned this year so she will be about due now, assuming that she conceived end of last year.

----------


## Abigail

Excellent episode tonight. Can't understand why Belle would turn Angelo down  :Wub: 

Loved the promo at the end with Aden on the catwalk  :Rotfl: 

I liked the scenes at the end when Aden told Belle about his grandfather. As usual, they skirted around actually saying "my grandfather abused me" but seeing it from Aden's point of view, I would avoid saying that more than once. Great acting from Todd and Jessica in those scenes.

----------


## Abbie

Awww great episode. I loved Belle and Aden and I actually cried  :Sad:  It was soooo sad and I realy felt for him
And again Belle and Aden are so sweet  :Wub:  Eventhough it was through an emotional scene and sensitive subject

----------


## Bad Wolf

totally feel the same, loved the scene and cried my eyes out!!!!  it just could have been longer, it seemed a bit short!

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I thought it seemed a bit sort, but it looks like we will be seeing even more of them next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Yeah I thought it seemed a bit sort, but it looks like we will be seeing even more of them next week


 
i love aden and belle :Cheer:  

kirsty still needs to speak more s-l-o-w-l-y

----------


## Abbie

Aww Lol  :Lol:  True but I really like her

----------


## Bad Wolf

so do i her and miles look interesting next week, she just talks too fast!!!

----------


## Abigail

> kirsty still needs to speak more s-l-o-w-l-y


I wish she would just leave, I can't stand her.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> kirsty still needs to speak more s-l-o-w-l-y
> 
> 
> I wish she would just leave, I can't stand her.


i think i would like her and miles together more than leah

----------


## kirsty24

The scenes between aden and belle were good today.

----------


## Bad Wolf

not seen it yet, going to watch after hollyoaks

----------


## Bad Wolf

just watched it, it was brilliant, todd whashisface who played aden is acting his socks off, 

quite liking jai and annie as well at the mo, i was not expecting her to be on the roof!!!  she used to grate but now she doesnt

i really dont buy bartlett's personality transplant , he used to be such a horror!

----------


## Abigail

> just watched it, it was brilliant, todd whashisface who played aden is acting his socks off, 
> 
> quite liking jai and annie as well at the mo, i was not expecting her to be on the roof!!!  she used to grate but now she doesnt
> 
> i really dont buy bartlett's personality transplant , he used to be such a horror!


Todd Lasance. I had a feeling what his surprise was when he said to Belle about being alone at her's. This made me laugh,

_Aden: So what do we do until I get past my problem?
Belle: We can hold hands_


I'm starting to like Jai, he's become more interesting. Where does Geoff get off telling Annie who she can and can't see? 

I think Bartlett is just lonely. There's nothing sexual in helping Kirsty out, he just understands what it's like to grow up without a parent and not have much money. Aden made me laugh when Bartlett was walking down the corridor in a happy mood and he said "have you been getting some sir?"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bad Wolf

that bit was brilliant!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

where is thursdays episode?????

----------


## Abigail

> where is thursdays episode?????


What do you mean?

----------


## Bad Wolf

the one tahts supposed to be uploaded today?

----------


## Bad Wolf

tonight was a bit - blah, the only notable thing wa the jimmy thing stepped up a gere as did elliots transformation in to full blown bad guy

----------


## Abigail

Brilliant episode tonight. Elliot is becoming a very scary guy. If I was Nicole I'd tell him to sling his hook. Just nitpicking here, Elliot let the air out of Nicole's tank. Wouldn't one of the main safetly points to check before getting in the water to be checking the oxygen tank?  :Ponder:  I've never dived so I don't know for certain but it's something that I would do.

Aden and Belle. Last week Aden freaked out when they went 'further.' This week he's suddenly fine with sex. I know soap land time isn't the same as that of the real world but it was far too soon for him to totally overcome his 'problem', as he put it in Monday's episode. I would have liked to see Aden asking Rachel for the therapist's number or something to do with that rather than him just coming out of his/her office and saying thanks to Rachel. 

On the subject of Rachel, Jimmy is getting quite scary. I think he got into a fight on purpose so that he could go to hospital and be treated by Rachel. 

The promo for next week looks good. Not quite sure how Geoff kissing Nic under water whilst she's drowning is going to save her life though...  :Rotfl: 

It sounded really wierd when Annie called Jai her boyfriend. They kissed once and all of a sudden they're together. I think this relationship could be interesting.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Brilliant episode tonight. Elliot is becoming a very scary guy. If I was Nicole I'd tell him to sling his hook. Just nitpicking here, Elliot let the air out of Nicole's tank. Wouldn't one of the main safetly points to check before getting in the water to be checking the oxygen tank?  I've never dived so I don't know for certain but it's something that I would do.
> 
> Aden and Belle. Last week Aden freaked out when they went 'further.' This week he's suddenly fine with sex. I know soap land time isn't the same as that of the real world but it was far too soon for him to totally overcome his 'problem', as he put it in Monday's episode. I would have liked to see Aden asking Rachel for the therapist's number or something to do with that rather than him just coming out of his/her office and saying thanks to Rachel. 
> 
> On the subject of Rachel, Jimmy is getting quite scary. I think he got into a fight on purpose so that he could go to hospital and be treated by Rachel. 
> 
> The promo for next week looks good. Not quite sure how Geoff kissing Nic under water whilst she's drowning is going to save her life though... 
> 
> It sounded really wierd when Annie called Jai her boyfriend. They kissed once and all of a sudden they're together. I think this relationship could be interesting.


i agree 100 percent, more could have been done with aden - how much therapy can you have in a week to deal with that?????

----------


## Abigail

Usually therapy is one hour a week. Belle mentioned he was always disappearing off somewhere which suggests he's been in therapy ever since Monday's episode when they agreed to 'hold hands'.

----------


## Abigail

_Monday's episode_
At last, Nicole is talking some sense. Really pleased that she told Elliot to sling his hook. Didn't like his comment at the end though, "you're going to regret this."   :Ninja:  

Geoff and Nicole really should get together. They'd make a really good couple.

It was pretty obvious who took the money. Roman, Nicole and Elliot weren't in the house when Belle took the money round. Kinda ironic that Larry p*ssed the money up the wall when it was going to save his house  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


_Today_
Would have liked to have seen Aden's reaction after Larry's confession. One question though, why has Larry still got that plaster stuck on his forehead? It's been there two weeks.

Miles and Kirsty  :Sick:  I can't watch them two together, there's something totally wrong about it.

----------


## Abbie

OMG I really want to watch it now!!!
Im suffering from Withdrawels cos I havent seen Aden or Aden and Belle in what feels like ages!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> _Monday's episode_
> At last, Nicole is talking some sense. Really pleased that she told Elliot to sling his hook. Didn't like his comment at the end though, "you're going to regret this."  
> 
> Geoff and Nicole really should get together. They'd make a really good couple.
> 
> It was pretty obvious who took the money. Roman, Nicole and Elliot weren't in the house when Belle took the money round. Kinda ironic that Larry p*ssed the money up the wall when it was going to save his house  
> 
> 
> _Today_
> ...


 
im loving this week, lots of aden and belle - larry's big reveal was so unsurprising though!!!!  and i agree we should have seen aden's reaction.

annie was a bit rubbish on tuesday - when jai was pushed in the water, it was a bit feeble she just stood there, there was no sense of urgency or anything from her.

im starting to like miles and krusty now, much better than leah!  although i watched the replays on fiver and she did USED to talk at normal speed.

----------


## Abigail

I'm just reading the current episode discussion on bttb.net. Today's episode sounds really good. Some posters were left speechless over what Aden did  :Ponder:  Can't wait to see this episode.

----------


## Bad Wolf

do you think he beats his dad up?

----------


## Abigail

I dunno  :Ponder:  Maybe he doesn't get medical attention for his dad. There was a spoiler about Larry getting worse or something like that.

----------


## Bad Wolf

its on u tube now.....

----------


## Abigail

I'm just downloading it from somewhere else. Nearly there now.

----------


## Bad Wolf

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!  please dont let aden do that!!!!!!!!!
you cant let him become that!!!  its so wrong!!!!

oh and krusty - you dirt bag, she practically jumped on poor defenceless miles!!

----------


## Abigail

Oh.My.Gosh. Don't quite know what to say after that. Did Aden put the pills in the grog before he gave it to Larry? I suppose in an autopsy nobody would question a large quantity of asprin in his body considering what Rachel said at the hospital when he was shot. 

That episode is on a par with the one where Aden and his dad had a big bust up and Roman walked in. 

I think the scriptwriters and editors have got the episode cliffhangers wrong this week. Aden saying his dad would die is more powerful than Jimmy saying he has a present for Rachel. Yesterday's cliffhanger should have been Larry telling Aden he was abused too. I can't even remember what it actually was. 

Kirsty and Miles...  :Sick:  I still think it is so very wrong.

Abbie is going to be so upset she's missed this episode.

----------


## Bad Wolf

aden should have been the cliffhanger- when he said "i know" to his dad saying he was going to die, the look of total helplessness on larry's face..........

----------


## Abigail

I agree. I never thought Aden could be so cold. Really pleased Belle wasn't involved, Aden seems more intense without her. I still can't think of anything to say about the episode.

I hope the olympic cliffhanger isn't something pants like the cliffhangers have been this week.

----------


## Debs

ooooo todays was good, i love kirsty and miles together!

aden was cold but then i can see why he would be like that!

tomorrows is the cliffhanger isnt it????  whats gonna happen to rach????????

----------


## Abigail

Double episode tomorrow  :Cheer:  No more new episodes until 25th August though  :Crying:  

It's pretty obvious who is going to get kidnapped looking at the promo. Why say "who is going to get kidnapped?" over a video of Jimmy and Rachel and not expect people to get the answer? Plus the clip of Tony saying Rachel had gone missing. Doesn't take a genius to work out the cliffhanger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abigail

What's the deal with the new diner (the one that was moved into the den)? It looks exactly like the den except for the counter area. I really liked the diner that was in the other side, the newer one just looks like a kids cafe, especially with the computers there. And where did the other door appear from (the one firthest from the counter)?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i noticed that!!!  it wasnt in the original den?? why not just join the two and make a huge space

i think we've been mislead with the cliffhanger - looking at martha, they will probably ed up resusitating her at the last second........

as with geoff and nic, there will be one there

i reallly hope larry doesnt die - maybe aden can start to dial on his mobile or something at the last second?????

----------


## Abigail

> i reallly hope larry doesnt die - maybe aden can start to dial on his mobile or something at the last second?????


I was thinking he may have a moment of guilt and phone an ambulance.

----------


## Bad Wolf

maybe thats what he is doing when belle turns up, in those amazing video's???

----------


## Abigail

> maybe thats what he is doing when belle turns up, in those amazing video's???


Or maybe he went through with watching his dad die. Belle said "what's happened to you?" when Aden was crying. Or he could feel guilty for wanting his dad to die but did call an ambulance. Either way, we won't find out until after the break what happens because Aden isn't in today's episode.

----------


## Bad Wolf

what????????  no aden in the hour long one??????  thats just mean

----------


## Abigail

I guess yesterday was the cliffhanger for that storyline. Don't want to eclipse

  Spoiler:    Rachel going missing and Nicole getting kidnappped

----------


## kirsty24

The promo for the return looks great, todays home and away was great.

----------


## Bad Wolf

its not on you tube yet - where can i get it?

----------


## Abigail

> its not on you tube yet - where can i get it?


It's because it was a double episode. It took me nearly six hours to download it (can't say where) because of the size of the file. Are you a member of backtothebay.net? One of the users on there uploads the episode onto megaupload. 


Brilliant episode. My heart was going so fast when Elliot confronted Geoff on the boat. Roman is so stupid, why would anyone drink something that had been left in a flask by a lunatic? He should have poured it down the sink. 

Martha and Jack... we knew what was going to happen from the promo.

I really don't think Rachel would jilt Tony for Hugh. So where is she?  :Ponder:   I don't think Jimmy has anything to do with it, he's too honest. He did have yellow bruises on his face though.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i really dont want to down load it, why cant i just watch it on you tube?????  do u think it will be going on there?

----------


## Abigail

It will be up but the uploaders need to download it, split into four then upload it to youtube. It will take longer than usual.

----------


## Bad Wolf

boo hiss thats rubbish i was looking on bttb and its had a really mixed reception

----------


## Abigail

The stuff between Nicole, Roman and Elliot was really good. It was disapointing that the only clue where Rachel is came from an email, which really proves nothing. It just said that he was back in the country and could they meet up sometime. 

Jack and Martha were as predictable as ever. How they got a marriage certificate within an hour I really don't know  :Searchme:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i cant fnd it on that site u suggested!!

----------


## Abigail

on youtube now

Oh sugar, that was supposed to be a link, not an embedded vid. It's not in the search results yet. The uploader is babeycazza

----------


## Bad Wolf

You Are A Total Star!!!!

----------


## Abigail

I've been searching all the youtube channels to find it  :Big Grin:  I've just read a comment that says each part takes 45 mins to upload so you could be waiting a while for the whole episode.

----------


## Abigail

This user has the second part up

----------


## Bad Wolf

after watching part one ......... i like krusty and man sally - they are swwt, they are both worried about the same stuff!

----------


## Bad Wolf

its got the the third part 2!!!!

----------


## Abigail

The beginning of part three with Roman and Nicole is so sweet. 

I wonder if we will ever find out what happened in Afghan with Roman and Mark  :Ponder:

----------


## Bad Wolf

where is part 4??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!




cant find it........ bugger

----------


## Abigail

Yesterday's episode: Aden did put the pills in the bottle of booze. When he put it down on the table there was a gap between the cap and the seal thing. Also, when Aden opened the bottle, it didn't make that noise when the seal breaks. It just screwed off. 

Rachel isn't in any of the promo vids for after the break  :Confused:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Yesterday's episode: Aden did put the pills in the bottle of booze. When he put it down on the table there was a gap between the cap and the seal thing. Also, when Aden opened the bottle, it didn't make that noise when the seal breaks. It just screwed off. 
> 
> Rachel isn't in any of the promo vids for after the break


maybe the rach thing they are keeping secret???

still cant find part 4!

----------


## Abigail

Something else I've thought of. Elliot took off in the boat, leaving Geoff and Nicole in the water. How the hell would he or Roman know where they would wash up?  :Ponder:  Roman definately wasn't on the island from what I could tell, I'm pretty sure he was in the bush. 

This promo throws up more questions that it answers.

----------


## Bad Wolf

when did roman have to drink the flask????  it seemed so stupid???  stil cant find p4!

----------


## Abigail

Elliot left Roman a DVD saying he had kidnapped Nicole and if he wanted to see her again he had to drink what was in the flask. Elliot came back to take the flask and DVD and we saw a shot of Roman on the floor unconcious. Why the hell he didn't pour it down the sink or call the cops I really don't know.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Elliot left Roman a DVD saying he had kidnapped Nicole and if he wanted to see her again he had to drink what was in the flask. Elliot came back to take the flask and DVD and we saw a shot of Roman on the floor unconcious. Why the hell he didn't pour it down the sink or call the cops I really don't know.


 
i didnt get that bit at all - why did action man drink it???????? he clearly was crap in the sas!!  cant blame elliott if thats how rubbish he was, he might as well have put i big sign on it  saying *drink me- poison!!!!!*

----------


## Abigail

I agree. I'd at least take a look and sniff it first to see what it was. No way would I just down it. What did he think it was, super juice that would bring his daughter straight back to him? 

Elliot made it sound like a game at the end of the DVD when he said, "remember - who dares wins."

----------


## Bad Wolf

elliott is a rubbish baddie- if action man doesnt track them down within two episodes i will be very dissapointed and

maybe psyco sarah can come back??????????

i was watching them on fiver ealier and remembering the hotness that was nick bishop, aka peter baker......... he was our crush way before young aden...

----------


## Abigail

Peter  :Wub:  He was so hot. He's definately alive though (in case anyone watched this morning's episodes and thought he died in the fire). 

Didn't Sarah die? Surely she can't break out of prison again. Did she get sent to a psych hospital? Or was that Zoe/Eve? There's been so many stalkers I can't remember who did what  :Lol:  

Sarah shot Noah in the last olympic cliffhanger and Zoe/Eve was the one who blew up Martha's wedding and had the cop for an accomplice. I think :Ponder:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Peter  He was so hot. He's definately alive though (in case anyone watched this morning's episodes and thought he died in the fire). 
> 
> Didn't Sarah die? Surely she can't break out of prison again. Did she get sent to a psych hospital? Or was that Zoe/Eve? There's been so many stalkers I can't remember who did what  
> 
> Sarah shot Noah in the last olympic cliffhanger and Zoe/Eve was the one who blew up Martha's wedding and had the cop for an accomplice. I think


it was zoe/eve im thinking of, she needs to teach elliott how to be a proper baddie - all together - summer bay will pay!!!!!!!

----------


## Abigail

A stalker storyline would be a good way to get all the cast involved. Not that the bay _needs_ another stalker  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bad Wolf

what happened to macca?

----------


## Bad Wolf

action man is rubbish!!!!!

----------


## Abigail

> what happened to macca?


After the fire? He came out of it ok, he didn't lose his arm. I can't remember if he got back with Cassie or if he just left for good.

----------


## Abigail

> action man is rubbish!!!!!


To say he was in the SAS he's a pretty rubbish ex-action man.

----------


## Bad Wolf

just watched it - er nicole has no air to get to the surface but can strip down to her bikini, wet suit and all?????  they are hard enough to remove on dry land!!

answers please?????

----------


## Abigail

She managed to remove her O2 tank, wetsuit and all, without any oxygen and was still be able to kiss Geoff when he went down to her. Did you see the bubbles go up between them when they kissed?

And how did Geoff manage to swim when he was harpooned and lost so much blood? Why didn't the water around him turn red? 

Only in soapland could all this happen...

----------


## Bad Wolf

> She managed to remove her O2 tank, wetsuit and all, without any oxygen and was still be able to kiss Geoff when he went down to her. Did you see the bubbles go up between them when they kissed?
> 
> And how did Geoff manage to swim when he was harpooned and lost so much blood? Why didn't the water around him turn red? 
> 
> Only in soapland could all this happen...


 
she opened her eyes when she drifted away....

are there not sharks that far out at sea near aus????  geoff was loosing a lot of blood, why has he not been eaten?

----------


## Abigail

What I really want to know is how they are both going to swim to shore when one has been seriously injured and the other has been oxygen deprived and is at the bottom of the ocean  :Ponder:  They're miles out to sea and probably have no bearings such as land. They don't catch a boat because they are washed up on a deserted island. 

This is going to be a long two weeks waiting for all these answers.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> What I really want to know is how they are both going to swim to shore when one has been seriously injured and the other has been oxygen deprived and is at the bottom of the ocean  They're miles out to sea and probably have no bearings such as land. They don't catch a boat because they are washed up on a deserted island. 
> 
> This is going to be a long two weeks waiting for all these answers.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

aaannnnndddddd, if geoff is so injured how can he run full speed across a beach to save nic???? :Ponder:  

annd, will krusty start to speak slowly now she and man sally have started a secret relatioship - i give it a week before they are busted by colleen

will martha's big teeth survive????

why wasnt what's his face back for his dads (tony's) wedding????? he wasnt mentioned at all

why did action man drink the potion?????

when is morag coming back - its crap without her????/

all the questions need answering??????

----------


## Abigail

> aaannnnndddddd, if geoff is so injured how can he run full speed across a beach to save nic???? 
> 
> annd, will krusty start to speak slowly now she and man sally have started a secret relatioship - i give it a week before they are busted by colleen
> 
> will martha's big teeth survive????
> 
> why wasnt what's his face back for his dads (tony's) wedding????? he wasnt mentioned at all
> 
> why did action man drink the potion?????
> ...


1. No idea

2. I doubt it. Colleen will walk in on them coming down the stairs in dressing gowns or adjusting their clothing. Better yet, she'll walk straight in on them getting it on on the sofa. That would be funny  :Rotfl:  

3. I think the question should be, "will Martha survive?" The answer to both those questions is yes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

4. Lucas. Who was planning to give Rachel away? Why didn't Brad and Tam come back? Why wasn't Matilda planning a return trip to her step-father's wedding? 

5. Who knows  :Rotfl:   Guess we'll never find out. 

6. Morag is on a three month honeymoon with Ross. Whether Cornelia has any plans to return after that, I don't know. 


I'd like to see Aden at home more with Nicole. They've never really seen eye to eye but maybe when Nicole gets rescued (which I presume is what's going to happen) they can be nice to each other and Aden can support her. That would be nice to see. On second thoughts though, Aden seems to have enough problems of his own going by that promo.

----------


## Siobhan

> I'd like to see Aden at home more with Nicole. They've never really seen eye to eye but maybe when Nicole gets rescued (which I presume is what's going to happen) they can be nice to each other and Aden can support her. That would be nice to see. On second thoughts though, Aden seems to have enough problems of his own going by that promo.


as long as he only supports her cause he is great with Belle..

----------


## Abbie

> Abbie is going to be so upset she's missed this episode.


OMG The post where you said that ^ was the last I read. I havent really read much and Im toooooo scared to read anymore, Im really freaking out right now!!!!!
OMG!!!!
I need to watch H&A NOW!!! and more importantly aden!!!!

Yesterday kn the way back from universal studios I looked out the window on the way back and I saw a massive place, called Summer Bay Resort!!!!!!
I went crazy and Im now dying to watch it  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> Abbie is going to be so upset she's missed this episode.
> 
> 
> OMG The post where you said that ^ was the last I read. I havent really read much and Im toooooo scared to read anymore, Im really freaking out right now!!!!!
> OMG!!!!
> ...


You've missed so much good stuff. I was shocked by what Aden did although we'll have to wait until after the break to find out if he went through with it or called an ambulance. 

When do you get back? I'm going to my sister's for the week that H&A returns from it's break  :Crying:   so I'll have to wait an extra few days to find out what happens.

----------


## Debs

i ahve a question! why didnt they email hugh back to see if he had heard from rachel??  would have ben first thing i did!!!!

----------


## Abigail

> i ahve a question! why didnt they email hugh back to see if he had heard from rachel??  would have ben first thing i did!!!!


Good point, hadn't thought of that. I suppose when the wedding was a few hours away it would be a long shot waiting on a reply from Hugh. 

Shame he didn't send a picture of himself  :Love:

----------


## Debs

> Originally Posted by Debs
> 
> 
> i ahve a question! why didnt they email hugh back to see if he had heard from rachel?? would have ben first thing i did!!!!
> 
> 
> Good point, hadn't thought of that. I suppose when the wedding was a few hours away it would be a long shot waiting on a reply from Hugh. 
> 
> Shame he didn't send a picture of himself


 
but theyd have got a reply eventually and then they know ok she isnt with him where is she.i was literally screaming blooming email him back you morons  :Lol:  

wasnt as cliffhangy as i was expecting espeically after the preview, kinda spoilt it for me that nicole lives, i actually  though she would die!

----------


## Abigail

I think the preview leading up to Thursday's episode spoilt the cliffhanger. We knew Rachel was going to go missing, Martha would collapse after she got hitched and Nicole was going to be kidnapped. 

I think the promos for after the break are great, the best we've seen in a long time. Geoff and Nicole make it to shore but does Nicole actually live after she collapses on the beach (the second time)?

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...


I will be back early morning on the 23rd
I still have ages to go, yet when we talked today about what days we will go to which parks, we havent got much time left at all.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  OMG!!!!!!
I finsihed watching/cathcing up early hours of this morning  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Thats was brill!
I love Aden and belle, by fav couple  :Wub:  But what is aden doing!!!!! I do feel sorry for him though
Geoff and Nicole- awww they are sweert, Elliot is evil, Im so glad Geoff went to protect Nicole
 :Sad:  I hope Martha doesnt die, she cant!!! It was so sad I was crying!!
I have no idea what has happened to Rachel I mean it just doesnt make sense.

The promo was amazing!! And Home and away is amazing at the moment, I cant get enough of it!!! I mean that promo just got me really excited. I feel bad for you giys who have had to wait 2 weeks though, I only have to wait till tomorrow  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

Yay its back  :Smile:  It was like it never went on a break  :Stick Out Tongue: 

OMG this whole Roman and Elliot thing is really intense and scary. I read someones comment somewhere eles that Elliot and Jai kinda have the same voice and lol they do. But Elliot hardly opens his mouth when he speaks, he is just creepy!!!!

Awww I feel so sad for Jack and Martha, this really is one sad storyline  :Sad: 

OMG Geoff and Nicole stuck on a island together and it seems Geoff lost his top in the sea  :Wub:  oh shame that happened. I can see a few good scenes here. They were soooooo cute. I really like Nicole now, I didnt like her when she first appeared but I grew to like her. I mean really I think all she wnats to feel really loved, you can tell by the attention she wanted from Roman, I mean I think thats why she left her mother and we heard he reasoning for going with Elliot.
Geoff and Nicole look so sweet.

(Now its unfair cos Ive been watching the epsiodes back to back and now I have to wait a whole day before I can see a new episode  :Lol: )

----------


## Bad Wolf

how excellent was rambo tonight??????  go roman go!!!!

i wasnt expecting the martha thing to happen, its so sad!!

aden tomorrow????

----------


## Abbie

I know! Bless Roman though and Elliot is mental
Im thinking we might see Aden tomorrow
It looks like we will see more of Geoff and Nicole too

----------


## Bad Wolf

ive come rould to the idea of milco and krusty now, i do like them, according to bttb her contracts been extended so they might get a happy ending

rambo is hot!

----------


## Abbie

Aww I like Kirsty and I like the Miles and Kirsty thing, tbh I think we could all see they were close and really good friends, so I think its good and really sweet  :Smile: 

Yeah I agree rambo is hot!!!
What a way to bring back H&A after 2 weeks!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Aww I like Kirsty and I like the Miles and Kirsty thing, tbh I think we could all see they were close and really good friends, so I think its good and really sweet 
> 
> Yeah I agree rambo is hot!!!
> What a way to bring back H&A after 2 weeks!


 
couldnt agree more, what a come back - lots of rambo and geoff (who is now missing a t shirt!!  that sea must have something in it that makes people loose their clothes!!!

oh and it was co-incidental that rambo had a wife beater top on under his vest - why not just do a geoff and run around topless?????

----------


## Debs

todays was brill, i been looking all afternoon for it on you tube, an dthere it was, was very excited ( ive missed my daily dose of home and away!!)

elliot is soo evil, i love it!  

loved geoff limping along beach in pain and then ran at speed! all the way along beach to get to nicole!!! 

poor martha and jack, i was all confused at first when they showed her all happy with ehr baby!!!! duh of course it was a dream!

cant wait until tomorrows

----------


## Debs

> ive come rould to the idea of milco and krusty now, i do like them, according to bttb her contracts been extended so they might get a happy ending
> 
> rambo is hot!


 
aww i love miles and kirsty together  :Wub:   so sweet together and glad contratc has been extended i like her in it!

LOL @ rambo, the wya he climbed up that cliff bit , sooo very strong and muscley and he was all sweaty and unclean and *droooooool* must stop now haha!   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   * i blame my hormones  :Lol:  *

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Aww I like Kirsty and I like the Miles and Kirsty thing, tbh I think we could all see they were close and really good friends, so I think its good and really sweet 
> 
> Yeah I agree rambo is hot!!!
> What a way to bring back H&A after 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know, but todays episode was HOT in so mnay ways  :Wub: 
lol!!  :Lol:  Thats exactly what I was thinking! How nice of him to put two tops on......................dammit!  :Ninja:   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> todays was brill, i been looking all afternoon for it on you tube, an dthere it was, was very excited ( ive missed my daily dose of home and away!!)
> 
> elliot is soo evil, i love it!  
> 
> loved geoff limping along beach in pain and then ran at speed! all the way along beach to get to nicole!!! 
> 
> poor martha and jack, i was all confused at first when they showed her all happy with ehr baby!!!! duh of course it was a dream!
> 
> cant wait until tomorrows


I know Jack and Martha was so saw  :Sad:  I was little confused, but then hang on its too good to be true
I know what you mean about Geoff  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thats was some speed for a normal guy never mind injured. But awww they were sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> ive come rould to the idea of milco and krusty now, i do like them, according to bttb her contracts been extended so they might get a happy ending
> 
> rambo is hot!
> 
> 
>  
> ...


 
you have raging baby hormones, what my excuse?????? :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

I cant wait to see what will happen tomorrow  :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Whoooo more Hot Rambo today  :Cheer: 
But now that part is over.  :Sad: 

Geoff and Nicole were sweet.

 :EEK!:  Tomorrow doesnt look good for Nicole

----------


## Bad Wolf

going to watch it after holby

what happens??

----------


## Abbie

Hot Rambo Roman kicks Elliots butt thats what!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

ohhh shall take a look in a bit

----------


## Debs

that was brill, i was saying go on roman punch him, knock him out and wow did he punch him!! Go roman!!!

awww nicola and geoff!  No aden still though!

----------


## Abbie

Yeah but I think we might see them towards the end of the week or next week. Kinda like focused oon each storyline at a time. It was good to focus on Roman, Elliot and Geoff and Nicole today
Cos there s a lot going on in Home and away at the moment. Too much t pack into one small 22 min episode

----------


## Bad Wolf

OHHHHHHHHHHH  lovely yummy rambo!!

does elliot pull rambo's shirt off  while they scuffle????????

----------


## Abbie

> OHHHHHHHHHHH  lovely yummy rambo!!
> 
> does elliot pull rambo's shirt off  while they scuffle????????


No  :Sad:  Unfortunatly. Elliot had no chance against Rambo

----------


## Bad Wolf

just watched it!!! hmmmmm, rambo being well like rambo!!!

they'll find them in the nick of time although i hope they dont go down the kit/kim route - we were stuck on a island and now were having a baby route.......

----------


## Abbie

Ooo I hope they dont either.
I think this has been good in term of Nicoles development

----------


## Bad Wolf

i really hope she doesnt get pregnant

im loving her now, whats up with her tho?

----------


## Abbie

I love her too.
Well she been cold, and breathing troubles, plus she swallowed a lot of water.
I can see her being in hospital when they get off that island

----------


## Debs

i thought that too rach, oh here we go another pregnancy storyline, i really hope not!

----------


## Bad Wolf

its likely- geoff is deeply religious, so the implications for hm would be huge, and nicole woud basically being what her mum and roman did

----------


## danielle741

loving home and away at the mo! by far the best soap on tv!!!

oohhh and roman  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:  how sexy has he been these last 2 episodes!! i will be watching them when it comes  on here too!!!  :Wub:   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

OMG Belle and Aden tomorrow!!!!!

No more hot Rambo though  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

Omg!!!!!  You Have To Have To Watch 4703!!!!!!  You Will Not Believe It!!  I Cant Say Unitl You Have Seen It, But What A Twist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------

crystalsea (01-09-2008)

----------


## danielle741

ohhh im going now!!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bad Wolf

is your jaw hanging from your mouth yet????????????????????  i totally did not see that coming at all!!

----------


## Abbie

I kinda saw that coming, I read someones theory and though yeah that could of happened 
 :Sad:  Im dreading tomorrows now

----------


## Bad Wolf

it kind of makes sense why they split up now......

----------


## Abbie

.....But they cant  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

but he kidnapped three people........ and kind of tried to kill one of them.....

----------


## danielle741

OMG!!!! yes my jaw is dropped i cant push it back up!!!!  :Lol:  

his gone maaaaad!!!! cant wait for tomorrows!!!!  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

I know  :Sad: 
He does need help, he needs to get better and get through his problems
But they have to get back together sooner or later  :Sad: 
They were the best couple ever!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I know 
> He does need help, he needs to get better and get through his problems
> But they have to get back together sooner or later 
> They were the best couple ever!!!!!!!!


 
totally agree, im going to start a aden/rambo fan club :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## danielle741

:Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   they are gorgeous!!!! geoff aint bad either! :Wub:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I know 
> He does need help, he needs to get better and get through his problems
> But they have to get back together sooner or later 
> They were the best couple ever!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope they get back together  :Smile: 

I'll join that fan club  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

OMG, did Aden kidnap Rachel? Haven't seen this week's  episodesand really wish I hadn't read this thread. But now I have... you can spill  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah he did  :Sad: 
you need to watch the episodes, youve missed hot rambo aka Roman  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Abigail (27-08-2008)

----------


## Abigail

> Yeah he did


You can't say that and not explain more! 





> but he kidnapped three people........ and kind of tried to kill one of them.....


Three people?  :EEK!:   He's lost the plot. What happened to Larry?

----------


## Abbie

Well Rachel came over cos Jimmy saw Aden steal Medicine from Rachels bag. So Rachel got involved so Aden had to keep her.

----------

Abigail (27-08-2008)

----------


## Abigail

This is so bad. I guess this is what Belle means when she says, "what's happened to you?" in the promo.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah  :Sad:  Cos hes gonna lock her in too

Oh and Goeff and Nicole have got closer, they are now back and she is in hospital.
But Hot Rambo was good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Abigail (27-08-2008)

----------


## Abigail

This is taking it too far. Kidnapping Belle too? Means more angst and anger though, Aden does that well  :Big Grin:  

I'm not reading this thread any more until I watch the episodes on Friday. Can't wait to get home  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:  your going love it
Even though it is sad  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

just seen todays - ive that boy a logie or a bafta!!!  my heart was breaking for aden tonight!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

He is fab, much better than Lincoln (Geoff) who has actually won a bafta. Todd is gripping to watch as an actor.

----------


## Bad Wolf

he was brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Abbie

He was amazing

Its just so sad whats happened and what we can see Happening.
I mean Belle and Aden havent been together that long  :Sad: 
The whole situation is heart breaking from Adens issues to aden and belle

----------


## Abigail

Right, I'm really excited to watch these episodes tomorrow. What happened tonight?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Right, I'm really excited to watch these episodes tomorrow. What happened tonight?


Belle turned up at Aden's and found him with Larry and Rachel, and after a while she managed to phoe the ploce without Aden knowing. Aden was just about to kill Larry when the police arrived.

----------


## Abbie

And now Belle doesnt think she can face up to him again  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

OMG!!!  :Crying:  It was soooo sad.
Im really glad Aden is getting help though
I really didnt expect to see Melody there though, I mean I knew we would be seeing her again, but not there  :EEK!:

----------


## Bad Wolf

will watch it on you tube later, ive looked at the pics for next week - it looks ace!!

bartlett is getting kind of scary towards krusty, but her and miles will soon be in the open, - yeh!!  i like them as a couple now,

reading abouot this bridget character she sounds like jazz #2

----------


## Abbie

Yeah At first I though Barlett was just being nice and everything, but its like hes slowly becoming obsessed with her

----------


## Abigail

OMG, my jaw hit the floor when I saw Melody  :EEK!:  I knew she was coming back but not in that way. 

I'm glad that Aden's actions were explained by a breakdown. He'll probably get off on an insanity plea. Still can't get over what he did, taking Rachel and Belle hostage and trying to kill Larry. It was good of Rachel to change her mind about Aden and help the psychiatrist. 

Geoff and Nicole... did they get it on? I think so, hope she doesn't get pregnant though. Bet Lincoln was careful where he placed his hands when doing CPR on Nicole  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gripping week of episodes, can't wait for next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

I know the whole Melody thing was soooo shocking  :EEK!:  But Brill!!!!!

Next week is gonna be good  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Its funny cos if you look at the 3 seperate olympic cliffhanger storylines, at least one character from each is currently in hospital

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, that's wierd. And Roman is involved in all three, guardian of Aden, father to the baby and Nicole. 

Can't think why Melody would be in a psych ward unless she tried to kill herself or had a breakdown like Aden  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

Awww good old Rambo, I was thinking about how they all linked, and theres more links other than just by Roman.
I love Roman, hes like a father to Aden, its a shame Aden didnt really open up to him though

Well in the promo, Melody said something about her being evil?

----------


## Abigail

She thinks she's evil for praying for Axel to die. Still don't see how that would land her in a psych ward though.

----------


## Abbie

Oh right. Well then if she thought that, then sounds like she had a breakdown

----------


## Abigail

How did Eliot, who is half the size of Roman, manage to get an unconcious Rambo from his house to the bush, tie his legs together and hang him upside down from a ledge all by himself?

Next week is going to go so slow, I won't be able to watch the episodes until Friday  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

> How did Eliot, who is half the size of Roman, manage to get an unconcious Rambo from his house to the bush, tie his legs together and hang him upside down from a ledge all by himself?


lol I hav no idea, he probably dragged him to his car, tied him up by the legs whilst attching the other side of the rope to somewhere, before pushing him off the ledge.
Im guessing we saw the last of elliot



> Next week is going to go so slow, I won't be able to watch the episodes until Friday


Awwww, again?  :Sad:  How come?

----------


## Abigail

I'm at my sister's again from Sunday until Friday. 

I can't wait for Aden and Melody, they're going to be great. I was hoping after the truth about Axel came out that the two would talk but it never happened. This is probably why.

----------


## Abbie

> I can't wait for Aden and Melody, they're going to be great. I was hoping after the truth about Axel came out that the two would talk but it never happened. This is probably why.


Yeah, I hope we'll see more of the good Aden we love too. Looks like we might looking at the pictures of next week

----------


## Abigail

Only two pictures though  :Sad:  I'm glad Adelle have split for the time being. Aden needs time on his own, he has become too dependent on Belle to help him. 

TV week spoilers say 
  Spoiler:    Aden doesn't do well in his counselling sessions because he's too focused on helping Melody.

----------


## Abbie

Oh dear, thats the thing
  Spoiler:     he has started to find distractions, at first belle and now Melody, Hes too scared to face up to it

----------


## Bad Wolf

do you think it will go down the matty/ric/cassie/belle/lucas route and turn in to a epidope of boyfriend swap?

----------


## Abbie

I hope not, I like the couples at the moment, well, were  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

No, I don't think Aden and Melody will get together. They're two people who have gone through similar experiences, that's all. I'll be pretty miffed if Aden ends up with Melody, he can be aggressive and she thinks she's evil... nice combo. Belle and Aden belong together. Being with Melody just wouldn't work.

Anyway, Geoff and Melody aren't the sort of people who would jump from relationship to relationship between friends like Ric, Mattie, Lucas, Belle and Drew did. I can't ever see Nicole and Aden being together, he hates her too much  :Rotfl:   and Belle and Geoff wouldn't work either.

----------


## Abbie

I think we might see some kind of friendship or understanding between Aden and Melody
Aden and Belle have to get back together at some point, Aden just needs time on his own.
I just hope they take ages, like they did with Jack and Martha. I mean I love Jack and Martha, they will always be my first favoutite couple, and I mean cos they were the couple I loved when I first started wacthing, but I hated how it took ages for them to get back together.

----------


## Abigail

I wonder if Aden will tell Melody about his grandfather. That should be interesting to watch. From the promo though it looks like she's completely lost it. 

As much as I want Belle and Aden to get back together, I hope it doesn't happen while Aden is sorting himself out. They're not going to have a happy relationship until he deals with his problems.

----------


## Abbie

I think it might come out, I mean wont Melody want to know why Aden is there

Yeah as much I want them to get back together I hope Aden sorts himself out first. I mean thats why him and Belle has issues in the first place.

Plus looks like we have a few more couples to watch in the mean time. Like Kirsty and Miles, even though I know a few people arent keen on them. Then theres Annie and Jai who are sweet. And I wonder how things will work out between Geoff and Nicole?

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, will Melody ruin things for Geoff and Nicole or will she bring them together?  :Ponder:  In her current state I doubt Geoff would want to be with her when he can have a mentally stable girlfriend. 

I'm not keen on Annie and Jai. I don't like Jai, I think he's a weak character. 

Can't stand Kirsty and Miles, I just find it totally wrong them being together  :Sick:   Plus she was in love with Kane a few months ago, now she's forgotten him and is getting it on with her house mate.

----------


## Abbie

I agree about Jai, I do think hes a weak character, bt I think its cos I like annie, that I find them sweet

----------


## kirsty24

Todays episode was great, i thought they'd me more Tony & Rachel scenes though. Cant wait to see tommorows episode to see how nicoles reaction to Geoff proposing is going to be.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I thought it was quite an average episode, a bit nothing-ness

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was good today, I mean not as good a last week but that was expected.
Im gonna love seeing more of Aden and whats going on with Melody, I sort of guessed why she went quiet once we found out it happened when Axel died.

 :EEK!:  Was not expecting that from Geoff.
Cant wait for tomorrow now, even though its gonna be sad with Aden and Belle  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i thought today was quite sweet ...... glad horrible melody's mum has been kicked in to touch!

so melody has been silent for months and she spoke to aden (cant blame her) and tomorrow she talks to nicole

----------


## Abbie

Aww Adens face when belle came to visit  :Sad:  I wanna hug him

I think its good how Melody talks to Aden

Aww Shame about Nicole and Geoff, I really like Nicole, I do believe that she would told him, okay not on the same day, it was just bad luck that it all happened in one day

----------


## Abbie

:Crying:  Really sad today, I actually cried when they spoke about the baby and all gathered together

I really like Nicole, you can tell she is trying to change, look at how she has changed about Charlie

----------


## Abbie

WOW hour long episode yesterday
I think that means no episode today, I mean it looks that way from what Ive searched

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, it was an hour long episode yesterday because of football. 

Loved the stuff between Aden and Melody. I did wonder why he said Melody was his friend when they've never had a scene together before. 

Nicole and Geoff are great together. I hope they get back on track, doesn't look likely at the moment with Melody around and Nicole feeling threatened. 

Fairly average week apart from that. Bartlett is freeking me out, to have a crush on somebody so much younger than him and to act on it is just scary. Wouldn't like to be his secretary.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I think with the Aden and friend of Melody comment its like you know that person and would say friend when you dont really know that person. Like I have 'friends' like that if it makes sense
I really hope Nicole and Geoff get back on track, otherwise it would have been all for nothing.

Bartlett is also really freaking me out, I mean is he really lonely, mid-life crisis, I just dont get it!

----------


## Abigail

Excellent episode today. I liked the analogy of a man not being able to swim to save himself so how can he save someone else. I had a tear in my eye when Aden realised that his dad didn't do anything because he was as scared as his son. 

Melody is just getting worse, she's completely lost it. Aden looked quite scared when she was dragged kicking and screaming back into the clinic. Nicole was really good with Melody, even if she was a bit devious in calling the cops.

Ruby and Miles was so funny, expecially when Annie told Bartlett that Ruby had a crush on Miles. 

The love triange with Bridget, Tony and Rachel is just a rehash of Kit, Kim and Rachel. Can't the writers think of something more original than that? Rachel getting pregnant would be good. 


I've got to add this: Todd looked hot in that black shirt tonight  :Wub:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Excellent episode today. I liked the analogy of a man not being able to swim to save himself so how can he save someone else. I had a tear in my eye when Aden realised that his dad didn't do anything because he was as scared as his son. 
> 
> Melody is just getting worse, she's completely lost it. Aden looked quite scared when she was dragged kicking and screaming back into the clinic. Nicole was really good with Melody, even if she was a bit devious in calling the cops.
> 
> Ruby and Miles was so funny, expecially when Annie told Bartlett that Ruby had a crush on Miles. 
> 
> The love triange with Bridget, Tony and Rachel is just a rehash of Kit, Kim and Rachel. Can't the writers think of something more original than that? Rachel getting pregnant would be good. 
> 
> 
> I've got to add this: Todd looked hot in that black shirt tonight


 
agreed!!  aden does heart break very well - he just needs a cuddle and im the one to do it!

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> Excellent episode today. I liked the analogy of a man not being able to swim to save himself so how can he save someone else. I had a tear in my eye when Aden realised that his dad didn't do anything because he was as scared as his son. 
> 
> Melody is just getting worse, she's completely lost it. Aden looked quite scared when she was dragged kicking and screaming back into the clinic. Nicole was really good with Melody, even if she was a bit devious in calling the cops.
> 
> Ruby and Miles was so funny, expecially when Annie told Bartlett that Ruby had a crush on Miles. 
> 
> ...


*Pushes Rach out of the way* I'm first! It might end up as a bit more than a cuddle though  :Rotfl:  

There is a double episode on Thursday for Perth, Adelaide and Melbourne so if you watch on youtube there could be four parts for that day, depending on where the uploader lives (or where the source of the episode lives).

----------


## Bad Wolf

thanks for the tip, it takes hours to download, its just easier to watch on you tube!

----------


## Abigail

It only takes about 20mins to download an episode if you do it around 4pm when there are a lot of seeds. 

Double episode will take longer to upload to youtube

----------


## Bad Wolf

ahhh, more aden doing heart broken - there was nearly tears today!  

lots of krusty and milco stuff and sally got a mention!

----------


## Abigail

Aden is starting to break my heart. Belle has betrayed him and he's acting like he's not bothered (although he most definately is). I love angry Aden, I think thats the best side.

I hope we haven't seen the last of Aden and Melody's friendship, although I doubt Aden will be able to get much conversation out of her in her current state.

Bartlett is really peeing me off with this new vendetta against Miles. I can't stand the guy.

I'm also fed up with the Tony and Rachel saga. Why can't they just be happy instead of having dramas all the time?

----------


## Debs

Poor aden  :Sad:   but belle seems to be really upset, i see love again!!!!!!

bridget, ooo i think she going to turn into such a bunny boiler!!  But yes come on rach, he thought you and him were over, he thought youd run off with hugh ( although one litle email could have cleared that one up but i know its a soap!)  come on you an see how much he regrets that mistake! and look at that sad old trout brdget, shes pathetic, she picks up some, heartbroken man in a pub, sleeps with him and then moves to where he lives????? gives up her job and life whereever she came from on something that lasted a few days???? BUNNY BOILER ALERT!!!



Arghhhh at bartlett, horrible man, love love love miles and kirsty together! in fact i quite like miles and his floppy hair!!!  

AND dont you think bridget and bartlett would be great together LOL,  2 crazys together haha!

loving home and away more and more every day!

----------


## Abigail

I wonder what happened to Bartlett's wife.

----------


## Debs

i was wondering that too,   maybe something fishy hmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Abbie

Awwww Aden I want to hug him  :Big Grin: 
Its breaking my heart to watch him, but he looked hot in that black shirt  :Wub:

----------


## alannah

The actress who plays Bridget also played a sort of  bunny boiler with issues named Rose on All Saints another great Aussie drama which shows here in Ireland and I think the BBC showed it for a little while earlier this year. Bridget is like a limpet she will not easily be gotten rid of.  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

Oh dear....... Im feel sorry for Rachel but it is like Kim all over again

----------


## Abigail

> Awwww Aden I want to hug him 
> Its breaking my heart to watch him, *but he looked hot in that black shirt*


I so totally agree.  :Wub:   :Wub:  

I don't think a lesser actor could have pulled this storyline off so well.

----------


## Abbie

It was a shame about Geoff and Nicole too  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I know  :Sad:  I thought they were good together. I think it's good that they're not going to change who they are just to be together. 

  Spoiler:    Can't wait until Nic thinks she could be pregnant

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I cant wait for that either

----------


## Abigail

Pretty average episode. 

Morag and Ross are starting to worry me. They were great together and now Ross has lost his marbles  :Sad: 

Martha didn't annoy me too much today. I might be more interested in this storyline if it involved a character that I like. TBH, I couldn't care less about Martha. 

I don't see the point in this Rachel saga. It's just a repeat of Kit and Kim. 

Brigitte has gold digger written all over her. The look on her face when Colleen told her about Alf's businesses said it all.

That promo was ace. First Christine, now Axel, her delusions are getting more interesting. She belongs in a secure psychiatric hospital, not a clinic where she can walk in and out. I can't wait to see Aden's reaction when she tells him she's now seeing Axel.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i love morag!!!!!  finally she gets a storyline that doesnt involve court!!


stoopid website wont bring up the pics for next week

----------


## Abbie

Awwwwwwwww poor morag, this will be a good storyline
it was an okay episode but next week with more aden and melody looks amazing!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im kinda inbetween the uk and aussie pace the last ep i saw was rachels hen night, and when miles and kirsty kissed

----------


## Abbie

you should catch up, youve got some great stuff coming your way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bad Wolf

there is no still no next week photos!!!!!  grump grump grump

----------


## Abbie

I know!!! why isnt there any?! What on earth is going on  :Crying:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i dont know - there is a big interview with the girl who plays melody on there so i guess that means she has been promoted to full time????

but there is a picture of axel on the next week button- does she start seeing him?

----------


## Abbie

Yeah she does according to the promo

----------


## Bad Wolf

what is it with home and away and ghosts???????

----------


## Abbie

what do you mean? have there been other ghosts?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read it somewhere on bttb

----------


## Abbie

I know that sally saw some guy a while back

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats right she saw tom (i think) while she was in a coma

but bobbys face appeared in the fridge to ailsa, alf saw ailsa when he has a brain tumor

----------


## Abbie

Oooo okay, I think it will good for her to see Axel, its fits in with her being in the clinic

----------


## Bad Wolf

i just wish we could see the pics for next week!!  you think they would have fixed by now!!

----------


## Abbie

do you think they are doing it on purpose?

----------


## Bad Wolf

dunno, its odd its not been fixed though

----------


## Bad Wolf

tuesday - belle so wanted aden to kick off about her and angelo, it was all over her face.  she was gutted whe he said he was going to leave her alone

----------


## Abbie

> tuesday - belle so wanted aden to kick off about her and angelo, it was all over her face.  she was gutted whe he said he was going to leave her alone


I agree!!!  :Cheer:  It was really frustrating too  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I can't see Belle and Aden getting back together. Aden seems to have moved on from her.

Melody is just going from bad to worse. Why would any psychiatric clinic allow an unstable delusional teenager to leave?

----------


## Abbie

> I can't see Belle and Aden getting back together. Aden seems to have moved on from her.


 :Sad:  dont say that.....they might, theres still hope

----------


## Abigail

I don't want it to be true. Belle obviously wants him back from the look on her face when Aden said he wouldn't cause trouble for her and Angelo. 

  Spoiler:    From the homepage of the official website it looks like he gets it on with Nicole

----------


## Abbie

I saw that, I hope not though

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the last episode i saw was the carnival episode and when kirsty confronted bartlett about the massages and stuff, am i far behind.

----------


## Bad Wolf

loved the one hour ep!!

poor baby joe, cant believe murray didnt show up, 

more aden and belle and aden being all moody next week - swoon

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whos baby joe, 

think ive caught up more, i have now seen up to where aden is out of the psych hospital and told belle he wouldnt cause any trouble for her and angelo,

and ross has altzheimers

----------


## Bad Wolf

there are 40 yes 40 pictures this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!


no there isnt- this week and last week on there together!

----------


## Abbie

> there are 40 yes 40 pictures this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> no there isnt- this week and last week on there together!


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   you got me all excited then

----------


## Bad Wolf

what is up with their website????  whay havent krusty / angelo and melody been added to the characters bit?  ruby and charlie were put up there fast enough

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ah i hope its because melody isnt to be a perm fixture but thats just me hoping because i want nicole and geoff to sort things out with mel out of the way, nicole has really changed and i like her now especially with geoff

But when they do decide to update the cast they should also change martha mackenzie back to holden, and change morag bellingham to buckton or bellingham-buckton whatever her name is now lol

----------


## Abbie

I just wnat to hug Aden- or even marry him  :Wub:

----------


## Abbie

I think Im the only one watching at the moment but :  :Cheer:  yay! Aden and belle  :Wub:

----------


## Bad Wolf

your not!!  i just watched it, love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how will she dump angelo though??  krusty is a moron, it doesnt make any sense what they have done to her character, she was never this stoopid

----------


## Abbie

Aww I know, I have no idea but your heard her, aden is the one  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
I know! I like kirsty too!!!! hope they get her back on track

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I've watched today eppisode 3 times now, i love Aden and Belle

----------


## Bad Wolf

i know!!!  milco i the man sally - he deserves happiness!!!

finally some emotion from jai!!  the most we have seen since he started,

when is morag back?  i miss her, she was so lovely with aden last week when they said goodbye.....

aden has a trick he does with his eyes- they kinda pierce you heart and make it melt.....................swooooonn

----------


## Abbie

Aden for me its everything, his body, eyes and smile!  :Wub: 

I think morag has left for good now  :Sad: 

I know what you mean about jai, hes getting there  :Big Grin: 

and yes man sally deserves happiness  :Big Grin:  I mean theres leah, but im not sure

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Aden for me its everything, his body, eyes and smile! 
> 
> I think morag has left for good now 
> 
> I know what you mean about jai, hes getting there 
> 
> and yes man sally deserves happiness  I mean theres leah, but im not sure


 
im sure morag will returen im sure i read it somewhere.....maybe on the website.

----------


## Abbie

She probably will, she does it all the time

----------


## angelblue

I really like Aden and Belle together :Wub:  , however i can not help but feel sorry for Angelo he is really sweet :Heart:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I really like Aden and Belle together , however i can not help but feel sorry for Angelo he is really sweet


 :Sick:  argh, sweet, vomit, yuk, who needs sweet, we want Aden  :Wub:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im trying to catch up, i have just watched the episode where jai and annie find out that ruby's internet pal sky is matthew and melody has moved into the tardis we call miles house

----------


## Abbie

Youve nearly caught up, that was oly 1 or 2 weeks ago  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

cool, when i see it every now and again on uk tv it does seem like a while ago, martha has only just lost the baby i think in the uk

----------


## Abbie

I know  :EEK!:  when I watch it im like, omg that was AGES ago!

----------


## Abbie

aww I love Geoff and Nicole it was so sweet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bad Wolf

ditto!!!!! i also loving melody- her decent in to the bunny boiler nutter from hell is great

----------


## Abbie

I know! Bless her though I feel really sorry for her, but aww just geoff and nicole were so sweet!  :Wub: 

 :EEK!:  but belle!! its gonna be another good week this week  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bad Wolf

angelo is set to go all crazy when he finds out- he "vows" revenge or something

----------


## Abbie

Aden and belle really do belong together  :Wub: 

Ooo! on who belle? or aden?

----------


## Bad Wolf

both i think!

----------


## Abbie

Ooo! its gonna be good
Sometimes I like angelo, not with belle though, and then other times I dont like him

----------


## Abbie

aawww Adens face when we went and saw belle, they love each other so much and really belong together, I hope this pretend triangle ends soon!

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  today episode when Irene and Leah were agruing and then roman walked in before he was told to go away! His face!  :Rotfl:  bless him!

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  cant find the latest episodes  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Aww Aden and belle. I love it how aden is comforting belle now  :Wub: 

WOw well I knew that was coming from Melody but awww geoff and nicole said they love each other

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah that was sweet when they said that they loved each other.

Now melody is in total self destruction mode, please tell me she doesnt sleep with matthew

----------


## Abbie

I dont think she does.
Im really loving Nicole at the moment

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah she has totally changed from the spoilt little brat she was when she first arrived, she actually cares about others now - well to an extent lol

----------


## Abbie

Yeah she does I mean shes getting on with belle!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and i love her relationship with aden - its like a sibling relationship

love geoff and nicole - hope it lasts

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know and I think its good that aden has someone else to talk to besides belle
and same for Nicole, I really hope they last, shes changed so much and she now calls roman,dad, and is getting along with people  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

Nicole and Geoff  :Love:  They're great together. 

Really pleased that Nat left, can't stand her. She reminds me of when Amanda and Jazz first came to the bay, except she's even more annoying.

Melody... love her new look, really suits her. I can see that this storyline is going to become tedious if she well and truely goes off the rails.

Pleased Aden and Belle are back on. Angelo is going to go loopy :s Boring...

Only another three or four weeks until this season finishes  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

:Cheer:  Abigail your back!
Im loving Aden and belle back together but angelo is just doing my head in and its gonna get worse this week

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah angelo is a sore loser isnt he, and he should have saw it coming 

Omg how annoying was charlie over the belle cheating on angelo scenario, plus her being a police officer should have known that what angelo did (getting her phone records for personal use) is against the law but thats okay.

Has charlie forgotten that not so long ago she also used angelo to make roman jealous knowing that angelo liked her - can anyone say hypocrite

----------


## Abbie

Charlie is! Ive gone bakc to not likeing her, shes so annoying

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i did start to like her. I didnt when she wasnt being possesive over her dad or a jealous possesive girlfriend, and big shot cop but when she was just nice and chilling with roman and big sis to ruby she seemed to be fitting in nicely

shame she has changed back and got annoying again

----------


## Debs

I wanna slap charlie!!!  I mean she is annoying enough but the acting, urgh!

----------


## Abbie

They were good together for while but surely she can see that the way they have arguments its not good for them

----------


## *-Rooney-*

especially when she trys to act drunk lol

----------


## Abbie

> especially when she trys to act drunk lol


That was awful!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> especially when she trys to act drunk lol
> 
> 
> That was awful!!!


i couldn't help but laugh

----------


## Abbie

Shes a very moaning character too

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


I laughed my socks off. 

Charlie has no right to be angry at Belle and Aden, the situation has nothing to do with her. She should pull her horns in and stop being an interfering cow.

----------


## Abbie

I loved how nicole asked belle and aden over for dinner it was really nice and Im glad we can see more of belle and aden together a bit calmer away from everything

----------


## Perdita

Being new to watching H&A after several years, what is the relationship between Roman and Aden? Not managed to work this out yet.

----------


## Abbie

Nothing really, in my opinion hes the father he never had, aden just lives with roman but roman looks out for aden
Its like how irene took in annie and geoff

----------

Perdita (09-11-2008)

----------


## Abigail

> Being new to watching H&A after several years, what is the relationship between Roman and Aden? Not managed to work this out yet.


Roman walked in on Aden and his dad having a huge bust up. Roman took him in and gave him a job at the diner. He's like a friend and a father figure.

----------

Perdita (09-11-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Awww Belle  :EEK!:  that is bad!

 :Wub:  tony and rachel Im soo happy for them

----------


## Debs

Blooming colleen!!!! I really hope they let this pregnancy continue with no problems, just for once!

poor belle,  did not look good

and im soo glad miles and kirsty are back together

----------


## Abbie

I know, especially cos they know so early!

Aww miles and kirsty really are sweet.

I wonder who it was cos the ads made it look like angelo but it couldnt have been

----------


## Debs

i dont think it was angelo,  as soon as i saw the coffee table turned over i thought hmm angelo didnt do that he just threw a chair. so someone else was deffo there,  and he wouldnt have got back to do that to her before aden arrived

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, It must be something to do with the developers. Cos someone put a memory card in her room  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

Loved the start of this week, with the belle aden and angelo stuff, wasnt so keen on the last half, but I do hope Annie is ok, It wouldnt be home and away without a storm

----------


## Abigail

I couldn't watch the scenes in the storm drain. 

Belle and Aden were good together this week, glad they're back together.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah Im really loving aden and belle yet again! lol remember what I was like when they were just getting together!

Im not sure about matthew saying he started to like melody

----------


## Abigail

I reckon Matthew is just using Melody. 

I really hope Matthew isn't going to turn into another Aden, they seem to be going down the same route as when Aden first appeared when he dated Cassie.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah! Thats exactly what I was thinking!!! Its like now that adens changed they need another one. but no one can replace aden  :Wub:  hes still a bit of a bad boy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yeah well its over between matthew and melody now, I still cant believe we only have 2 weeks left of it

----------


## Abigail

I'm kinda glad that it's finishing at the end of the month. With Christmas coming up I won't get time to watch it as I'll be catching up with friends and going shopping. 

The season finale doesn't sound spectacular.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah true, but I cant cope with out my daily fix  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol: 
Yeah it sounds so DULL! Im guessing its to do with melody?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to say when home and away have storm and disaster they never fail, they always go to perfection and leave you sitting on the edge of your seat wondering what will happen - and they have had their fair few

----------


## Abbie

True, but Im just got really gripped with this one

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I like charlie again!
I soooo want her to get with angelo, I do like angelo....sometimes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im really likeing H&A at the moment as usal, the storm drain thing actually was good in the end

----------


## Abbie

I cant find fridays episode!  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

It's not been uploaded to the torrent site yet.

----------

Abbie (22-11-2008)

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  I wonder whats going on then, cos neighbours has been up

----------


## Abigail

Home and Away and Neighbours are uploaded by two different users.

----------


## Abbie

Oh right, well I guess we'll wait till next week, I love it when I get to watch a few episodes in one go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

4765 is on youtube now

----------


## Abbie

Loved the but with Irene and aden  :Big Grin: 
Aden will always be a bad boy to me  :Wub:

----------


## Bad Wolf

do we think belle will go down the addiction route now?

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm, I thought that but I dunno, I mean surely this whole thing with the developers must be ending soon!

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I cnat believe the developers actually killed someone  :EEK!: 

I really like angelo and charlie together, I just hope angel will come out of this looking like hes on the good side, cos he is really

----------


## Abigail

I would have liked to see the aftermath of Belle and Angelo being broken into with Belle. 

Can't wait for this stuff with the developers to finish. It's been dragging on for ages  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah maybe we will see more of belle tomorrow though?

I know you mean it really has been dragging and I think knowing that ist thelast week, its making it more exciting for me to watch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know but what are we supposed to do till jan after this is finished??

----------


## Abigail

Watch the UK episodes for another couple of weeks.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but ive already saw them

----------


## Abbie

yeah but at least its some form of home and away  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

true, i may just go on tube and watch home made vids of some of my fave characters when i feel like im having withdrawals lol

----------


## Abbie

I have a feeling that in the end the olympic cliffhanger stuff will be better than what we're gonna see

----------


## Abbie

I cant believe it, is the development stuff, finally over?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

something just occured to me after watching the aftermath of the stormdrain scenes, although the residents of summer bay are always in hospital its official they only have one bed because annie had to get out to give charlie the bed - and they didnt change the sheets  :Nono:

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I know! Thats what I always think, they have like 2 rooms they always use

----------


## Bad Wolf

last ep on you tube now- its bloody brilliant!!!!!!!


i think jack is dead- his wunds looked pretty fatal, i think its his ghost (so home and away) that saves martha next year, because he is definatley in the clip!

that melody doesnt half cause some trouble

i think kane doesnt survive- sam atwell is far to busy directing home and away to be in it.


why did rambo go to the city- he needs to come back and save the day!!

----------


## Abigail

Wow  :EEK!:  I didn't expect it to be that good from the spoilers. 

It's almost certain Jack is dead. Not many people survive a bullet through the heart. Although this is Home and Away, so anything is possible. 

The stuff with Rachel and Bridgett was a bit pointless. It served no purpose in the episode.

If Geoff and Nicole couldn't get out, how did Melody manage to get in and out?  :Ponder: 

I really hate that the writers have split Kirsty and Kane up. I'm not their biggest fan but after all they went through to be together, they deserve to have freedom and a happy ending.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read somewhere that melody locked everyone in- just to add to the drama

----------


## Abigail

Then let herself out again. Random girl. She needs to go back to the psych clinic.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I just watched it!! How good was it  :Big Grin: 

Im the same as you abigail I wasnt expecting it to be that good from the spoilers!

 :Sad:  I think Jack might be dead! They cant so that though Jack and martha are my orginal fav couple

The next year clip looked very good!!  :Cheer:  shame we have to wait for ages but its gonna be amazing

----------


## Perdita

Not been watching it for very long but have not been able to take to Jack and Martha yet. But don't want any of them to die.
Is Morag leaving H&A with Ross for good? Please not. I like her so much.

----------


## Abigail

Morag has been a recurring character ever since the show started. She comes and goes a few times a year. I don't think Cornelia will have left permanently, Morag will probably return without Ross sometimes.

----------


## Abbie

I think Morag will come back eventually. She always does

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:  True. I think you are right with her always coming back at some time.

----------


## Abbie

I wonder if Ross will come back

----------


## Perdita

Could make a good storyline, accompanying somebody suffering from Alzheimer's right to the end. Although I can hear the complaint lines ringing already. :sad:

----------


## Abigail

Ross did go downhill very fast from being diagnosed to leaving. I wouldn't want to speculate on his lifespan though, don't know much about the disease to make an informed decision.

----------


## Abbie

Well my grandad has had it for years now, so its more of a long term thing.
It would be interesting to see a soap do it for the long term, I know corrie did but it wasnt really very long

----------


## Abigail

Thing is, that sort of storyline can get boring quickly. Its not very interesting if a character is forgetting things and ending up in places with no memory of getting there all the time. 

I know it does happen, and it would be interesting for a while. There's only so far you can take a character and storyline without it becoming dull.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know, but I suppose it would be interesting say if Ross went in a home nearby and we saw then now then, not like all the time, but that way we see him and the way morag copes

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i kn ow this is totally out of the blue but i was just wondering, Aden, Nicole and Geoff are all seniors as they are at the senior formal, why is aden the only one that we have seen studying or mentioning his HSC??

----------


## Abigail

Geoff and Nicole are in year 11, Aden is in year 12. Nicole and Geoff are at the formal because they are school captains.

----------


## Abbie

Is aden the only one in year 12?

I get so confused with who is what year

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, Aden retook Year 12, as did Matilda. 

Geoff and Nicole are in year 11. Melody, Jai, Annie and Ruby are in year 9.

----------


## Abbie

So no one is in year 10  :Stick Out Tongue: 
So we know the shcool is still gonna have our regulars in for a while  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah, Aden retook Year 12, as did Matilda. 
> 
> Geoff and Nicole are in year 11. Melody, Jai, Annie and Ruby are in year 9.


So why is Matilda at uni in Perth (?) and Aden still at SB? :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

Thats the confusing part, shes going to uni, but didnt they say she could finish the end of her yera there or soemthing?

I dont get there education system at all  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> Yeah, Aden retook Year 12, as did Matilda. 
> 
> Geoff and Nicole are in year 11. Melody, Jai, Annie and Ruby are in year 9.
> 
> 
> So why is Matilda at uni in Perth (?) and Aden still at SB?


Matilda decided to retake year 12 because she missed a fair bit due to her mother dying and some other stuff that I can't remember. She had already applied to their equivelant of UCAS. The university of Western Australia (Perth) said they would look at her mid term results and offer her a place if they were good enough. 

No idea why Aden is resitting year 12. Their academic year is January to November.

----------

Perdita (06-12-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Well Im guessing Aden didnt do too well, so chose to re-sit, hes a good guy really  :Wub: 

So have they finished their school year now, well aden must have by now

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, they would have finished by now.

----------


## Abbie

Well thats makes sense to why they are having a formal

Although they chose to have the school captain elections late or im guessing they do it for the final year?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how much longer until home and away is back from its break?

----------


## Abbie

Comes back JAN 19th

----------


## Abigail

Two weeks and six days to go  :Sad:  Should be another promo coming out soon.

----------


## Abbie

Feels like ages since we last saw it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it has been ages, jack has been lying with a bullet in him for weeks

----------


## Abbie

Awww
Im actually nervous about it coming back  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i dont want jack to die, hope he doesnt and even though it looked fatal its soapland its amazing what can happen

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know
Im really excited though I think its gonna be amazing when it does come back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

There are some magazine scans over on bttb in the spoiler section  :Big Grin:  Can't wait for it all to kick off again.

----------


## Abbie

:Big Grin:  yay finally Ive been waiting for them to show up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

Bay Whispers http://backtothebay.net/features/200...whispers.shtml

----------


## crystalsea

yeah and her battle with anorexia





> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...

----------


## Siobhan

> Comes back JAN 19th


It the halloween party the formal where all this happens? if yes, does it go on for weeks cause they are showing this now on Irish TV

----------


## Abigail

No, the explosion happens at the end of year formal for year 11. UK/Ireland are about four weeks behind at the moment.

----------

Siobhan (07-01-2009)

----------


## Abigail

> yeah and her battle with anorexia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...



Matilda had bulimia, not anorexia.

----------


## Siobhan

> No, the explosion happens at the end of year formal for year 11. UK/Ireland are about four weeks behind at the moment.


cheers Abigail.. I was wondering if I had to watch the party for weeks  :Lol: 
Melody is seriously freaky!!

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> No, the explosion happens at the end of year formal for year 11. UK/Ireland are about four weeks behind at the moment.
> 
> 
> cheers Abigail.. I was wondering if I had to watch the party for weeks 
> Melody is seriously freaky!!


She only gets worse

  Spoiler:    Next year she runs away to Melbourne and Miles goes after her

----------


## Abbie

What do the whispers mean?

----------


## Bad Wolf

HELP!!!!!!!!!!  its been so long!!!  whats the next episode number later?  totally lost track

----------


## Abigail

4771 is today's. Some people in Australia will be settling down to watch it. Roll on ~ 4pm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

how sad is my life when ive been counting down the days till this returns!
so glad the day has finally come!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

woo hoo its back today, OMG how is jack please be okay

----------


## tammyy2j

so whats Jack's fate?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Cracking first episode to the new series, can't wait for tomorrows  :Smile: 
Hate the new credit's tho  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im crying just watching the previews for tomoros ep

----------


## Abbie

hate the credits but....


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!  :EEK!: 
I really dont know what to say right now!!

 :Crying:  Im crying already I dont think I can bear it!

----------


## Bad Wolf

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

not being funny but thats not jack going undercover or anything!! bawled my eyes out- tomorrow is going to be awful!!!!!

big up nicole- she was ace- and not a hair out of place!!!!- in the hospital scenes she looked immaculate except for her dress

ok, Charlie is robo frigging cop!!!!!!!  first she survives all that malarky in the sewer and now she gets blown up and is still running around- the girl is a machine!!!!




ps, also hate the credits- is it just me or was the writing a big to the right?  it made it seem like the picture was funny

----------


## Abbie

I thought that about  the credits

 :Lol:  lol and the same about nicole, she is so cool!


I dont think I want to watch it tomorrow  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

just looked at the preview for tues- jack isnt gone (yet)  martha has a conversation!!!

love home and away- even when someone dies they hang around as a ghost for a bit

----------


## Abbie

Oooo this is gonna be even more sad  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i miss all the cast pics at the beginning of the show, stupid new credits

one question though why wasnt jack wearing a bullet proof vest dont cops need to wear those?

what more are the writers going to put martha through, please dont make her end up with roman again...

but wouldnt it be nice if somehow they managed to get both indiana and mark (ric and mattie) back for the funeral since mattie was like jack's step brother and ric is marthas cousin - wont happen though

----------


## Abbie

I miss the cast  :Sad: 

Maybe we wasnt wearing a bullet proof vest cos they only wear them when they need to?

----------


## lizann

> what more are the writers going to put martha through, please dont make her end up with roman again...


I'd say thats the plan considering Roman is still in love with her

So it was Angelo that shot Jack - surely he will be caught 

I really cant stand Melody now i hope she leaves or dies

----------


## Abigail

I like the new credits. Kinda going back to the old days.

Wasn't as impressive as I was expecting.

----------


## Siobhan

Angelo shot Jack  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  On purpose?

----------


## Abigail

I think it was probably an accident. Angelo heard something at the development site and fired shots into the bush. Jack was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.

----------


## lallylou85

I thought there would have been some sort of twist.  I can't believe Jack's really dead!!!!   :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Jack Holden  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NOfzuzBPLEw"]4772 up now[/ame]

----------


## Siobhan

Watched it quickly with the sound off and I am still crying  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well im away to be brave and watch it now - with the sound on got the tissues at the ready, wish me luck  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

omg  :Sad:  that was a tough episode to watch
It was so sad and powerful
I dont think Ive watched an episode where Ive cried from the VERY start to end and still am now  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

There must be something wrong with me. I didn't cry or find it emotional at all. Might be because I don't have any strong feelings towards Jack or Martha  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

Awww you see Jack and Marth were THE couple that brought me into home and away

 :Sad:  when she got his shirt, and her and tony and her reaction omg she was brill and its so sad  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i did, think i started when i first saw rachel and she couldnt call his death and went into tonys arms at the hospital, and it was so sad,

pardon the pun but it was like a ghost town in summer bay, jack was truley loved

----------


## Abbie

omg I must be the only one then, I started crying at the previosuly bit and then the next scene after that just made it worse  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it was just rachels face, when she looked at jack then looked at tony, then afterwards martha was so sad, worse part was how quick roman could get around there to console her, - hello her husband has just died!!!!

----------


## Abbie

Aww yeah I know what you mean!

But at the same time I took it in the way he really cares and wants to be supportive, any friend would

----------


## Bad Wolf

bawled my eyes out start to finish- so sad!!!!!

----------


## Abbie

Still cant believe they killed off Jack!
I means its jack!

Jack!  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i know!!!!!!!

fair enough i wasnt a jack and martha fan, but ITS JACK!!!!!  he has been there forever!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why not just send him away if he wanted a break but leave the doors open, or make him just disappear so there is always suspense and he could reappear but hes dead  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

Saddest death in a long time  :Sad:

----------


## Debs

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

well i just bawled my eyes out over todays episode

R.I.P jack 

glad home and away is back after such a long time just wish it wasnt so sad

----------


## Siobhan

I am still watching current episodes so I have this to watch still...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

aw so u still have jack holden then lucky u  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh im so glad rachel is well and truley onto that gold digger bridget, but now the question is considering the devastating circumstances how is she going to go around this situation. alf thinks she is her rock, and martha thinks she is a friend but good on rachel for not caring and calling her family.

What is Kirsty going to do now?, I hope melody gets kicked out she could have killed someone with her stupid prank.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think mel runs off to melbourne or somwhere - miles, charlie etc go after her

----------


## Siobhan

> aw so u still have jack holden then lucky u


I can't watch it.. every scene with him in it I just keep thinking, you are going to die soon. And it is going to be harder tonight cause Martha comes back

----------


## Abbie

I feel so sorry for Belle, shes so scared  :Sad: 

tomorrows epsiode looks really good  :Smile: 

I was staring to like ANgelo again but he.....you know  :Sad:

----------


## lallylou85

> I feel so sorry for Belle, shes so scared 
> 
> tomorrows epsiode looks really good 
> 
> I was staring to like ANgelo again but he.....you know


Oh no ......... wat does angelo do now?????   :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for Belle, shes so scared 
> 
> tomorrows epsiode looks really good 
> 
> I was staring to like ANgelo again but he.....you know 
> 
> ...


he killed jack  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for Belle, shes so scared 
> 
> tomorrows epsiode looks really good 
> 
> I was staring to like ANgelo again but he.....you know 
> 
> ...


Shes just scared of the developers and well angelo is just pretending nothing happened with jack

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by lallylou85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


I'm starting to think he didn't. He may have fired shots off into the bush but that doesn't mean he shot Jack. Tim or one of his heavies could have been around and shot Jack either before or after Angelo fired. 

Anyway, once they do forensics on the bullets they will find that they are from a police issue firearm.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is it just me or is there a drug addiction storyline in the pipline with belle hmm, just a suspicion

----------


## Abigail

Spoiler:    Belle does get involved in drugs

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i wonder if bridget will go after the funeral she is stuck in a catch 22 situation now , thats tough

----------


## Abigail

I reckon she'll leave after the funeral then come back again in a few months. I really hope she doesn't come back, can't stand her  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> i wonder if bridget will go after the funeral she is stuck in a catch 22 situation now , thats tough


I wish she would go now and I am way behind Oz..

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> i wonder if bridget will go after the funeral she is stuck in a catch 22 situation now , thats tough
> 
> 
> I wish she would go now and I am way behind Oz..


You're not too far behind. The episodes you're watching now are the week 17th - 21st November in Aus, so you're only 3 weeks behind.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lallylou85
> ...


I never thought about it like that, but it just makes it look so like it was him

----------


## Bad Wolf

there has been no mention of the forensics and he is being buried next week

----------


## Abbie

I cant stand the new webiste, you get 5 pictures for the next week  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

Last week they uploaded a few more after Tuesday. Maybe it's so they don't give away too much.

I agree with you, don't like the new website.

----------


## Abbie

Its horrible, I miss the old one  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why would martha and tony ask angelo to do a reading at the funeral surely there are plenty more people who know jack a lot better than him he is relatively new to the bay

----------


## Abbie

Yeah but work force thing and didnt he dave jacks life at one point
I dunno I loose track theres so much life saving thats goes on in that bay

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no jack saved his life, when the gunsman came in his house and belle was there

----------


## Abbie

Well there was some kind of connection

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well after reading jacks book martha is onto angelo now and both her and charlie just have to stich him up, well thats charlie really martha just cant act strange around him or the game will be up.

----------


## Abbie

Oooo Angelo is sooo busted
H&A is still great at the moment
Im back at y loving charlie phase, its a shame though  :Sad:  I liked her and angelo

----------


## Abigail

I don't think Angelo did it. 

Not keen on Xavier's mum, she seems a bit of a battle axe.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I keep thinking that, plus I so want it to be true
Its just the way they are making it look at the moment

----------


## *-Rooney-*

canna believe xavier is stealing and lying off of his mum about food for the wake, a bit of sympathy please. And could ruby be any more desperate she is getting to be annoying

----------


## Abbie

I think there is a lot more to xavier
Who is brendan?

----------


## Abigail

What is the point of Ruby, really? She doesn't do anything except moan.

----------


## Abigail

> Who is brendan?


Xavier's brother

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Who is brendan?
> 
> 
> Xavier's brother


What else do we know about him
I feel like Ive missed something

----------


## Abbie

> What is the point of Ruby, really? She doesn't do anything except moan.


I thought that, I suppose she does have her moments

----------


## Abigail

About the new family http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=90146

He's disabled.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

we dont know anything except he has 2 brothers brendan and hugo and i only found that out in todays episode

----------


## Abbie

> About the new family http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=90146
> 
> He's disabled.


I thought so
It was the way xavier said ' what about brendan, are you proud of him?'

----------


## *-Rooney-*

great episode, loved tonys reaction,

----------


## Abbie

The funeral was very sad  :Sad:  I was crying again!  :Crying: 

Great episode, loved the end and that angelo admitted it!

----------


## Bad Wolf

did you see tony fly??  proper fight!!!

cried my eyes out!

----------


## Abbie

I know! But thats to me expected I mean Martha was hardly coping and he wasnt gonna stay silent for the police
Im sitll shocked angelo admitted it!

----------


## Abbie

I like how home and away sum up storylines and tie things together
Im glad kirsty chose miles, although how manipulative is Kane!
Im still in shock over angelo! 
And at the end with marth  :Sad:  I cried....yet again

----------


## Debs

Blooming kane, why didnt you just die!!!!!!

I'm really starting to think that angelo didnt kill jack, but then surely theyd know form the bullet.......

it just seems so simple and not dragged out enough, surely there has tobe more???

----------


## Bad Wolf

i know!!!  the forensics havent even been mentioned!

----------


## Abbie

I hope he didnt but people still arent gonna like him cos he thought killed jack and walked away

----------


## Abigail

Bullets and casings can be matched to the exact weapon that they were fired from. Also entry and exit wounds (if there was an exit wound) can be analysed to see where the shooter was standing and how far away he was. 

The thing at the end with Martha was sweet.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah so even if it turns out that someone else was there that night and shot jack and angelo thought it was him, it wont change the way anyone thinks about him, he still left a good man to die, damn you angelo

----------


## Abbie

Exactly, I mean we heard charlie asking me when did he call for help

----------


## Abigail

Belle and Aden  :Wub:  This is going to be interesting with Belle and the painkillers. Looking forward to it.

Melody  :Mad:  What's got into her? I liked her when she was in the clinic, she's turned into a complete cow now  :Thumbsdown:  Good on Miles for yelling at her. She deserves a good slap.

Bridget and Brian... can't wait until the pair leave. Two most pointless characters in the past year.

----------


## Abbie

I dont believe that kirsty has really left and ollie too  :Sad: 

Aww I still love belle and aden no matter what  :Wub:  and I agree, its gonna be very very interesting but hopefully they can come through it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I know what you mean and now theyve brough brian in more!  :Angry:

----------


## Abigail

I don't think the start to this year is as good as last year's. I'm finding it pretty boring to be honest, aside from the school hall drama and Belle's addiction. 

I really can't stand Bridget and her scams. Kidnapping VJ is a low and pretty boring point, even though the kid gets on my nerves anyway. Couldn't care less about Jack dying either. I still don't believe Angelo shot him. 

Last year was so interesting with Milco, Johnny coming back, the start of Aden's abuse coming out, introduction of Nicole etc.

----------


## Abigail

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away/video/

You have to see the promo for tomorrow's episode when Aden and Nicole have a food fight  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abigail

Today's episode would have been good if a character I cared about was kidnapped. 

Good on Rachel for making Bridget spill the beans. At last that annoying woman is leaving.

----------


## Abbie

> I don't think the start to this year is as good as last year's. I'm finding it pretty boring to be honest, aside from the school hall drama and Belle's addiction. 
> 
> I really can't stand Bridget and her scams. Kidnapping VJ is a low and pretty boring point, even though the kid gets on my nerves anyway. Couldn't care less about Jack dying either. I still don't believe Angelo shot him. 
> 
> Last year was so interesting with Milco, Johnny coming back, the start of Aden's abuse coming out, introduction of Nicole etc.


Yeah I have to agree although personally for me the olympic stuff was the BEST ever, its gonna be ages before they can beat that



> http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away/video/
> 
> You have to see the promo for tomorrow's episode when Aden and Nicole have a food fight


 :Rotfl:   I love those two! Its the lok of nicole on the floor at the end

----------


## Abbie

It should get better this week
Im glad things with bridget are ending

very interesting with angelo, I mean its what we've all been waiting for.....

----------


## Abbie

Aww Im sad it was anegelo and I feel really sorry for charlie

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I thought it was gonna end up being angelo in the end cos every one thought it wasnt him

----------


## Abigail

Luke Jacobz has been seen filming in his cop uniform for episodes airing in April. 

What really irritated me was the way the crime scene manage let all and sundry walk through the area they were searching. 

Martha is annoying me, popping up everywhere to harass people about the case. I get that she's grieving but why do they have to make her even more irritating than she already is?

It was good of Leah to get Aden his job back. Those scenes between Aden and Nicole were funny.

----------


## Abbie

Awww I loved the aden and leah hug  :Wub: 
I just love aden  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub:

----------


## Abigail

No Home and Away episode. Double episode tomorrow.

----------

Abbie (11-02-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Thanks I was just about to go looking for it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lallylou85

> I dont believe that kirsty has really left and ollie too 
> 
> Aww I still love belle and aden no matter what  and I agree, its gonna be very very interesting but hopefully they can come through it 
> 
> I know what you mean and now theyve brough brian in more!


On last nights episode we seen kirsty deciding to stay with Miles but he tells her to leave with Kane!!!!!

Does she come back or is that it????

----------


## Abigail

She is coming back.

----------

lallylou85 (13-02-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> yeah so even if it turns out that someone else was there that night and shot jack and angelo thought it was him, it wont change the way anyone thinks about him, he still left a good man to die, damn you angelo


so angelo didn't shoot Jack?

----------


## Perdita

> She is coming back.


Good, I have always liked her and was quite sad when I read on here that she left SB  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

The bullet found near Jack's body was fired from Angelo's weapon. Angelo will be charged with either murder or manslaughter. 

I still don't believe Angelo shot him though.

----------


## Siobhan

Jack was shot, surely there would have been forensic, like bullets taken out of him etc?

----------


## Abigail

There was no bullets found in his body. There was also no exit wounds, so somebody must have taken the bullets out. 

The should be some evidence that the entry wound had been tampered with, such as blood not being where it should be, his shirt being disturbed etc. Alas, the producers didn't do their research properly and none of this was featured.

----------


## Perdita

But why did Angelo leave Jack to die, if he was still conscious when he found him? A bullet would have been found if he had called for help immediately and should have proven not to be from his gun, therefore showing that Angelo was not the murderer.

----------


## Abigail

I don't know  :Searchme:  There is something fishy about all of this. For a start, there was no whodoneit, then the shots fired before Angelo fired.

----------


## Abbie

I dont know I think its seems all wrapped up now

I think leah might go for roman, it was just that scene where she looked out to him
I feel bad for belle she needs help, but im glad we get to see them more, they are so much more interesting
Xavier is an idiot!!!! I dont like him

Geoff and Nicole were funny  :Lol:  at their 'meal'

----------


## Abbie

I just watched yesterday episode, I thought it was so funny with Leah and roman, really sweet  :Stick Out Tongue: 
And then she was sick  :Lol:   :Sick:

----------


## Abigail

I really can't stand Freya. Roll on the day she leaves. 

Ruby is irritating me, it's none of her business if Xavier is with Freya or dealing drugs. 

Joey is an interesting addition  :Ponder:  I sense something big is going to happen with her. 

Belle... slippery slope. This drugs thread with either get really boring really quickly or it will turn out good.

----------


## Abigail

I'm sick to the back teath of Ruby. She had no right to take Xavier's keys and take the drugs from his locker. I can't understand why she's covering for him. He's old enough to look after himself. Ruby should butt out and mind her own business  :Mad: 

Freya... irritating beyond belief. She's so fake and self centered.

I wonder if Belle's cover story will be blown. Although interesting, it's a bit of Belle-overkill at the moment.

----------


## Abigail

I was crying buckets when Melody said she wouldn't need a return ticket. She's come so far from the days when she fancied Geoff (right at the very start), then Axle, being in the clinic, her eating disorder, running away etc... Think I'm actually going to miss her  :Sad:  It was a good send off, I got even more emotional when she was hugging Miles. I thought it was a bit insensitive and rude of Nicole not to say bye. She could have waited a few minutes before walking away. 

I reckon Tony is seeing a therapist and is worried Rachel may be offended (seeing as she is a psychiatrist). Good to have Lucas mentioned, shame he's not coming back. 

Dan's memorial trek idea is good. I'll be interested to see if anything comes of it on screen.

Nicole and Geoff  :Sad:  Hope they patch things up. Liked Nic's comment about not flirting with too many guys on her way home  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> I
> I reckon Tony is seeing a therapist and is worried Rachel may be offended (seeing as she is a psychiatrist).



He should know that he is too close to her for Rachel to counsel him as they are both emotionally involved.

----------


## Abigail

Joey is getting very interesting. The sneak peak looks good and the photos for next week. 

I get the feeling Aden is getting sick of Belle's needyness. I am too  :Thumbsdown: 

Tachel... so sweet when the baby kicked  :Wub:  I think Tony might be going to a medium or to Jack's grave  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

Im shocked that melody left! I didnt see that one coming

Im not really interested in joey, Im more interested in other characters

Aww its not going well for geoff and nicole at the moment  :Sad: 

Poor rachel though  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

Joey  :Sad:  I see some great scenes coming up between her and Aden. And they're going to use the 'r' word for the first time ever  :EEK!: 

Belle is irritating me. She's so needy and totally dependent on Aden. 

Tachel, I'm getting bored of Tony sneaking off. Just tell us what the deal is instead of dragging it out.

----------


## senorita

> Tachel, I'm getting bored of Tony sneaking off. Just tell us what the deal is instead of dragging it out.


I think Tony is going to see a psychiatrist or therapist/medium of some kind, as he cannot really talk about his true feelings to Rachel as there would be conflict of interest (as they are a couple) and she couldnt not be 100% objective in her responses to him. Although I think she secretly is on the watch out for the 6 stages of grieving that everyone goes through. (ex nurse so I will shut up now lol)

Grief can do so many stange things to people and we all handle it in different ways, so in a way I am glad they have brought this up with Tony. Makes a change from whose sleeping with who etc and as long as they don't drag this storyline out for too long I think it could be good.

----------


## Abigail

I want to see more of Joey and Aden. I thought she might have told him about what happened with Robbo when he walked her home. 

The boat thing was a good idea. Guess the champagne is for the maiden voyage. 

Ruby and Xavier are still annoying. They add nothing to the show.

----------


## Abigail

After everything Kirsty and Kane went through to be together, I can't believe they've split up  :Crying:  Although I like Kirsty and Miles (at last), it seems that it was the script writer's intentions to split KK up for good since they arrived in the bay last year  :Thumbsdown: 

Belle and her drugs thing... gettting sick of it now. Can't wait until Aden finds out.

Speaking of which, the promo looks good with him and Joey. The picture on the official website of them together is really sad  :Sad:

----------


## Debs

bored of belle, very very bored of her, im starting to skip the bits she is in

love that kirsty is back, hoping her and mile will get it together again.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

didnt miles look hurt when kirsty said to tell kane they werent together .....and would never be - it was like all his hopes were dashed

why does all cases of abuse end up coming to or linked to aden, first melody now joey, as an abuse victim himself must be difficult

----------


## Abigail

:EEK!:  I'm shocked at the promo for Monday. "It wasn't sex, you raped her." Two words that have been avoided in the history of the show.

Best episode of the week methinks. I really like Joey, I hope she sticks around. 

Martha getting her hair back is good. I liked her hat in today's episode. 

I laughed when Alf said he was snowed under at the bar. It's hardly ever busy in that place  :Stick Out Tongue:  Then he went to the bait shop and left Joey on her own.

----------


## Abbie

Just watched all of this weeks episodes in a big catch up

All in all I think its been a pretty good week

I like how its nicole who knows about belle

Im too shocked about the promo  :EEK!:  what annoys me is that they will say it for this storyline but they didnt for adens which was far more emotional and well an amazing gripping storyline

----------


## Abigail

I think they said 'sexual abuse.' Not sure as to the extent of it, there's many forms of sexual abuse. 

I was hoping Nicole would tell Aden about Belle. He'd probably flip after his dad.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, it will have to come out sooner or later

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think they may have used the word "sex" before but never "rape"

Dani sutherland was abused plain and simple

----------


## Abigail

Dani was "attacked." That was a badly handled storyline, especially when Kirsty and Kane got together and her family were (eventually) ok with it.

----------


## Abigail

I wonder how Robbo knows Joey is gay  :Ponder:  It's not the sort of thing you wander round announcing, especially when it could get back to your homophobic brother. 

I get where Joey is coming from when she had a go at Aden about telling people. Belle was way out of line going to Lou about sexual harassment. She must have known he'd figure out she was talking about Joey, there are no other female members on board Lou's boats. 

I'm getting a bit sick of Mile and Kirsty. Either get them together for good or settle their differences and be civil. Miles sabotaging Kirsty's job annoyed me. He may not like her, or want to work with her, but he had no right to do it. She has a son to support and Miles should think about Ollie before himself. 

Once again Xavier is in trouble and probably dodges the blame  :Nono:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Lou and Irene  :Wub:  I hope it works out ok between them. Irene deserves some happiness and a man in her life. The last guy she was with was Barry, several years ago.

----------


## Abigail

Was it me or did it look like Kirsty was going to kiss Miles in the store cupboard just before Bartlett walked in?  :Ponder:  

Sneak peak for tomorrow's episode
  Spoiler:    I thought it was cute when Joey asked Nicole on a date. Half the town thinks she's swinging both ways now after her kiss with Freya  :Stick Out Tongue:  Joey seems a bit shy and unsure about her sexuality. Or maybe it was just embarresment at asking  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

wow this thread is dead. That myabe be my fault since I havent been watching


Anyway Ive caught up now. Ive just caught up for missing a whole months worth of episodes. I dont know why I stopped watching
Although I only found the last 2 weeks better and wanting to watch more.

So glad its out with belle, I know it dragged but I do think that was the realistic thing to do

Glad Miles and Kirsty ate back together

Cant believe Geoff and Nicole split, I really liked them together, shame about the island

----------


## Abigail

I'm bored of Xavier and Brendan now. They add nothing to the show and David (Xavier) is a terrible actor. Not looking forward to their mother returning, she seemed like a battleaxe.

TBH, the show isn't the best at the moment. I don't look forward to it as much as I used to.

----------


## Abbie

> TBH, the show isn't the best at the moment. I don't look forward to it as much as I used to.


Same here and I think the problem is last year was sooooo amazing

The things I am keep watching for is aden and belle, charlie and joey, and then people like roman and nicole

----------


## sarky6

Looks like things are going to get a lot more complicated with the arrival of Liam Murphy. Looks like the new couples will be Aden/Nicole, Belle/Liam and Hugo/Martha. I also think Roman killed Jack and it's all gonna come out and lead to his exit and the return of Angelo to the police.

Anyone know what this mystery is at the beach? I reckon they're going to find a body, possible the guy who was on the island with Geoff and Nicole??

Def think Hugo's doing some dodgy dealings though. I just want it all to speed up....is going a bit slow at the moment.

----------


## Abbie

huh? what!?

Roman killed jack? have you been watching?

----------


## sarky6

watch this......

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away...atch/12867673/

----------


## Abbie

nooooooooo!  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

I think it's just clever editing to make us think it was Roman. I highly doubt that Roman would kill Jack because he wanted Martha, which is the only possible motive I can think of.

The mystery at the beach
  Spoiler:    Miles and VJ find a hand in the sand  

Aden and Nicole are just a fling, he gets back with Belle.

----------

Abbie (09-04-2009), lallylou85 (14-04-2009), sarky6 (09-04-2009)

----------


## Abbie

> Aden and Nicole are just a fling, he gets back with Belle.


Thankyou!!!! I was worried they cant not split up this couple after so many fans love them and all they have been through!

----------


## Bad Wolf

just to make a random point, anyone else think martha's hair is growing back awfully fast????

----------


## Abbie

> just to make a random point, anyone else think martha's hair is growing back awfully fast????


I thought that, but the length its been at the moment in episodes has been like pretty much the same for a while

----------


## Perdita

I think it is a wig, if it is her real hair, it looks awful imo.

----------


## Perdita

> huh? what!?
> 
> Roman killed jack? have you been watching?


That would explain his departure  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but we know that didnt happen cos the bullet that killet him was shot from angelos gun

----------


## Abbie

I think in the advert what roman is saying, I think it may have something to do with him having brain damage maybe? like he cant remember certain things?

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats with all the rumours that Roman killed Jack - please tell me this is not true  :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

I did it again! 
Missed 2 weeks, but Ive watched a whole weeks worth now, the week of the wedding

I thought it was a really good week  :Smile:  better than previous
I really feel for belle, I had a feeling aden was going to do that

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I cant believe Aden slept with Nicole, 

I do feel sorry for them both though, It cant be easy living with Roman and he is taking his anger out on everyone who loves him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont trust Claudia?

So Aden thinks something is going on with Belle and Liam but is his answer always to jump into bed with Nicole  :Sad: 

Irene wont be happy when she actually gets back and finds out about everything that went on - she'll be angry no one contacted her, first Romans accident then Belles addiction

----------


## Debs

Have finally managed to catch up with the oz epsiodes!! was lost without my l;aptop and reall missed home and away!

Id read some things about roman killing jack but i really cant see it!  

I've also read something about a 2009 mystery, someone is not who they seem???? anyone know anything about this and who it is??

Home and away just keep getting better and better!  Cannot belive aden and nicole got it together more than once!!! I'm not to bothered anymore abut belle and aden, she was actually borng me but since she been in rehab and liam is now in it im loving her again!!  

Have loved the whole brendan storyline, how fab is that actor playing him!!!

----------


## sarky6

I reckon Hugo has something to do with Lou's death. Wounded on his boat in the middle of the night. I don't trust him at all.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I didnt know lou was dead, so wheres Irene then?

----------


## Abigail

Hugo has no connections to Lou though.

----------


## Bad Wolf

hugo- injured but Can still pull on a hoodie- dont make me laugh!!!

new theory- hugo is ver very bad- for those of you that watch heroes, everytime sylar is on screen there is some bonkers piano music- his theme if you will, hugo now has spooky piano music following him!!

HUGO IS AUSSIE SYLAR!!!!!

----------


## Abbie

I dont like Hugo, so I dont trust him

Also I didnt like the episode where Angelo first came back, it was just werid the way he stood there

----------


## *-Rooney-*

How did he get off with murdering jack. i cant remember that -- i know it was an accident but surely he should have been charged with manslaughter plus the fact he left him to die and never called anyone,

and how is he still allowed to work in the police??

----------


## Abigail

It will be revealed in a few months how Angelo got off.

----------


## Bad Wolf

todays is a bit slow- until the last two mins- big bombshell- suddenly evrything makes sense with roman. the preview looks ace!!

bring it on- maybe belle with leave with liam and not die?

----------


## Abigail

It's just dawned on me after watching this week's episodes that Alf is Charlie's step uncle  :Ponder:  

The stuff with Roman is interesting. Not sure about Gardy with the balaclava and gun  :Ninja:  

Belle does die, it's been confirmed on backtothebay.net by a source close to the show.

----------


## Bad Wolf

yup, your right- alf is charlie and ruby's uncle by marriage

----------


## Abbie

I really dont like Hugo

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think hugo is the baddie- why make that shark stuff up??  whats he really up to?  it cant be anything good

----------


## Abigail

I've just watched 4863  :EEK!:  Can't believe they pulled Lou out of the water  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  

They're still holding off on revealing if there is a shark  :Ponder:  which makes me think there isn't.

----------


## Bad Wolf

this whole roman/gardy thing is dragging on too long now. just leave allready!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think this is the beginning of Romans departure

----------


## Abigail

Yeah, he leaves either this week or next.

EDIT: It's Thursday 11th June.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think this is a great departure for Roman tho cos its so unexpected you would never believe him to commit armed robbery etc because he was an upstanding member of the community

----------


## lizann

What happens Roman share of the Diner?

----------


## Abigail

Don't know. How has Leah been running the Diner on her own with Roman ill and Irene in jail and looking after VJ?

Belle started back working there but it appears she's stopped now. Haven't seen Colleen in a while either  :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh yeah where has colleen been, i remember she was complaining about all this work, and thats why alf got pippa to help.

But thinking of it, its strange not to see her when all this drama is going on with roman, irene belle and liam etc

----------


## Abbie

Awww roman and nicole made me cry  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

good acting from nicole!!

miles needs a new bff!! angelo? then he can stay and look pretty

----------


## Abbie

I like angelo again

Tony is scarying me

----------


## Bad Wolf

i like angelo- is he staying?

----------


## Abbie

I have no idea, I hope he is  :Big Grin: 

now that hes starting to smile again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

the bay needs some decent talent now roman has gone...............angelo

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Whats tony playing at? 

Hope Irene stops drinking i dont want to watch the drunk irene again.

Felt so sorry on Annie when she got slapped, she was just trying to help and really didnt expect that.

Nicole and Romans final scenes were pretty sad

----------


## Abigail

Tony is plotting his revenge  :Ninja: 

Irene drinking in jail was rather boring but now she's home and back to the violent drunk, it's getting interesting.

Adelle  :Wub:  So pleased they're back together. 

I'm glad Roman has left. The Gardy stuff was spun out far too long and just got boring. 

Nicole made me cry  :Sad:  Miles will look after her though. 

Just a question, how many bedrooms does Summer Bay House have? There's Miles and Kirsty, Alf, Jai, Ollie and now Nicole living there. I remember when the Sutherlands were living there, Brodie had to share with Dani because there wasn't enough rooms  :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I imagine jai and ollie share a room, and Nicole will just go into the room Melody was in.

The sutherlands had max too, and im sure pippa had a lot more than that a one point

does alf actually live there i sometimes wonder  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

Im gonna be mean and say I was sorta glad annie got slapped!  :Embarrassment: 
she annoys me at times

----------

Debs (15-06-2009)

----------


## Abigail

> Im gonna be mean and say I was sorta glad annie got slapped! 
> she annoys me at times


Completely agree. She's an annoying twit who always takes the moral high ground.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i agree with that its not right a girl that age acting the way she does, all disapproving about what others get up to including her older bro. but taking alcohol away from an alcoholic was a brave move on her part

----------


## Abbie

Yeah it was but overall I cant stand at her

----------


## senorita

Agree whats been said about Annie.

Missed the episode where Roman left - has he done a runner? Where can we watch catch up episodes please?

Many thanks  :Big Grin: 
Senorita

----------


## Abbie

No he was arrested


go on youtube

----------


## Debs

> Im gonna be mean and say I was sorta glad annie got slapped! 
> she annoys me at times


its about time, i mean her face!!!come on girl, smile!!!!!

DO IT AGAIN IRENE  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  DEBS!!!!!

she needs to lighten up though, I mean Geoff has had sex before!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah and do u remember her reaction when she found that out lol

she should seriously loosen up

----------


## Abigail

> Missed the episode where Roman left - has he done a runner? Where can we watch catch up episodes please?

----------

senorita (15-06-2009)

----------


## Debs

> Missed the episode where Roman left - has he done a runner? Where can we watch catch up episodes please?


 
It would be great to see her loosen up, My ideal thing to happen to annie would be for her to smile for a start, take the scowl away, make herself up a bit CUT THAT HAIR ( aaaaah it drives me bonkers!!)  got to a party get sooo drunk she goes wild and maybe has a drunken night with someone very unlikely.... hmm maybe alf  :Lol:   :Lol:    ( no i know that would be wrong but you knwow what i mean!!!)

I wanted to add that i loved gardy. The actor make him so believable, so evil.  Did gardy die though???

----------


## tammyy2j

So thats it for Roman - jail  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bad Wolf

the preview for tuesday looks ace- angelo dangling off a cliff!!!!

----------


## Abigail

> It would be great to see her loosen up, My ideal thing to happen to annie would be for her to smile for a start, take the scowl away, make herself up a bit CUT THAT HAIR ( aaaaah it drives me bonkers!!)  got to a party get sooo drunk she goes wild and maybe has a drunken night with someone very unlikely.... hmm maybe alf     ( no i know that would be wrong but you knwow what i mean!!!)
> 
> I wanted to add that i loved gardy. The actor make him so believable, so evil.  Did gardy die though???


And lose that petulant look she has when somebody has sinned. 

I don't know if Gardy died. His departure reminded me of Elliot's. He just disappeared. They'll probably come back in a few years time to do Nicole some damage. Then Roman can get out of prison on a deal to trap Gardy, get payback for Elliot and save Nicole. 

This is Summer Bay after all  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> the preview for tuesday looks ace- angelo dangling off a cliff!!!!


reminds me of when Roman was

----------


## lizann

Martha and Hugo is sick and disgusting  :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

They are both single and if they make each other happy, then they should go for it. It is not as if they have not fought their feelings for each other and I know of people who ended up marrying their former spouses brother or sister, so dating Jack's cousin is not shameful imo.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont see anything wrong with Martha/Hugo either, I mean Jack and Hugo prob have a lot of similar qualities and Martha has prob found herself attracted to those

----------


## Abbie

My main problem is Hugo, I cannot stand him!!!! hes awful!

I also think its too soon still. And if it had been a bit longer then ok, but still  would prefer it if she wasnt with hugo

----------


## Bad Wolf

todays is not on you tube yet!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont mind Martha moving on but its just way too soon to move on from the so called love of your life and Hugo is a horrible character i'd nearly prefer her with Angelo down the line instead  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

:Nono:   :Nono:   not Angelo that is just Wrong

----------


## Abbie

They've been uploading really late lately

----------


## Abbie

Yay for Aden and Belle  :Wub:  I loved it when she came in at the end!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

I am completely lost with H&W.. but I want to know one thing.. Did Angelo kill Jack?

----------


## Abbie

Well yes he shot him but didnt mean to

----------


## Abigail

How come Home and Away isn't on youtube past 4879?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> How come Home and Away isn't on youtube past 4879?


channel 7 wants all home and away epis off youtube or the people who upload them could face fines. 

Its a shame i liked knowing if i missed episodes or got behind like when on holiday i could rely on youtube.

----------

Abigail (02-07-2009)

----------


## Abigail

Good job the episodes I've missed are showing in the UK now then. Omnibus it is for me.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that must be the reason neighbours stopped a while back too, thinking about it

----------


## Abigail

Channel seven released a statement months ago saying they didn't have any problems with the episodes on youtube. The official website has also blocked video content outside Australia.

----------


## Abbie

This is so annoying I havent watched it all week  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I've just  been on the official website and they now have last week's episodes up in full  :Sad:  If you can't beat them, join them. Obviously as we're in the UK we can't watch.

I have found some episodes buried deep in youtube. Look through playlists, I found about ten episodes in there.

----------


## Abbie

I still havent watched it since they stopped on youtube  :Sad:  Im going to end up watching at the UK pace!  :EEK!:   :Ninja:

----------


## Abigail

With a four week break coming up  :Sad:  What was the last episode you watched?

----------


## Abbie

I know its just awful!

erm it might be 4879 or 4878 I dont really know :S

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I just had to get used to watching at UK pace, hard i know but its either that or miss it all together

----------


## Abbie

Yeah thats true

I just dont like it  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

If you're struggling to find episodes, this user has them up to 4899, which is yesterday's episodes.

----------

sarky6 (17-07-2009)

----------


## Abbie

yeah that person is good but im still missing some  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I've downloaded them up to Friday's episode. At least we're not that far behind.

----------


## Abbie

Im starting to catch up now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Ok the next episode I need to watch is 4894 so im doing well. What episode is the UK up to?

----------


## Abigail

I've just watched 4897. I think the UK is 4895 and Australia is 4905

----------


## Abbie

oh right. Well not far to go.

So on youtube can you only get up to 4899?

----------


## Abigail

4904 (yesterday's) is the only one up after that. One of the video comments said nine people have been prosecuted so far  :Ninja: 

If you're a member on backtothebay.net you can download them for free from there via megaupload.

----------


## Abbie

9!
I take it these are the uploaders

----------


## Abigail

Yes. I wonder what punishments they got or are likely to receive. I imagine it would be difficult to prosecute seeing as Seven are an Australian company, Youtube is American and who knows what nationality the uploaders are. It would depend on the law in the country of upload I think.

----------


## Abbie

yeah I was thinking that, some of them are english, irish and german the ones I have been on, but then again you can say anything on the internet really

----------


## Abbie

Im so glad you mentioned backtothebay cos now I can watch the episodes properly and better quality  :Big Grin: 

Ive just watched 4897  :Sad:  Im so happy for belle and aden but its so sad  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Im all fully caught up now!

H&A is great at the moment. Drunk aden made me laugh and it was good seeing him with Tony
I love Nicole at the moment

I also loved all the bomb stuff, when I read it in the spoilers I wasnt sure about it but the way they did it was good

And what can I say, everything with belle is so sad Ive been in tears every episode about it

----------


## Abbie

omg!!! todays episode was soooo sad!  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

I hope they do get married. It's so sad after everything they've been through that Belle is dying  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

I know! And the actor who plays aden and Jessica Trovey were amazing in that episode! epsically Aden!  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

I noticed the black shirt Aden was wearing was the same one he wore when he had a day release from the clinic when Melody was dragged in kicking and screaming.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah! but omg he was brialliant in todays episode, he certainly can do emotional scenes!

----------


## srollitt

What is Belle dying of- is it cancer? Have they said?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it is cancer she is dying of

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im sad that she is dying but at least they are keeping all the storylines linked, since belle was the one involved with the developement site and found out it causes cancer

----------


## Abigail

:Ponder:  I always liked Julie but I can't believe she's lying about the bedpan. I hope she gets found out.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  i know! she is lying right?

----------


## Abigail

I'm pretty sure Julie is lying, yes. I remember Rachel standing next to Jane telling Julie to get a bedpan quickly. Why would she say that if she meant it for another patient?

----------


## Abbie

yeah I think I remember that too! I wish I still had the episode to check

----------


## Abigail

You could check the episodes summaries on backtothebay. They're usually pretty accurate.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah but will they mention the specific line like that?

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scenes with Belle and Nicole

----------


## Lysette

yea, i actually love nicole at the moment
i think she's such a GREAT character

----------


## lizann

RIP Belle  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

Haven't posted in here for a while.

Belle's death was so sad. I had the episode on in the background so I didn't cry buckets. I like that she died in her sleep with Aden next to her. 

The funeral was really good. Loved Aden's speech saying that it wasn't ok she had died.

I have a feeling we're going to see a post natal depression storyline with Rachel. Jane and Rex are annoying though, I wish they'd disappear.

----------


## Abbie

> I liked the scenes with Belle and Nicole


I really liked those scenes too, it was also good to see them cos their friendship sort of happened slowly and took a while to really notice really, and I think Nicole feels like belle was her only real girlfriend, I mean we havent seen her with annie or ruby in a while.

----------


## Abbie

:Crying:  I just watched the episode where belle dies  :Sad: 
It was sooooo sad, all Ive done during my catch up is cry every episode  :Sad:

----------


## adellefan

Yeah its so sad that belle died .. i was in tears , it was really cute though the way she died in adens arms!!. 

And the funeral was so sad when aden just said how much it sucks! 

I hate the way adens acting and he's pushing everyone away!! and the letter belle left him was so sad!! and i hated the way he just slept with that girl because belle told him to open up to people!!

this storyline with aden is soo sad!! 

and now he's leaving too!!!

----------


## Abbie

I hate the way aden is acting but I think the only reason im not angry with him its cos Im still sad about it, the whole thing is sad and he really isnt coping.

Its werid cos when ruby came back I dont know why but she looked older, I mean I know the actress who plays her is like 20 but she managed to look younger before but now she is starting to look older to me

----------


## adellefan

ya i no its so sad though, the whole storyline is...I hate seen aden acting this way! i hope he gets beter and something god happens for him!!

ya you know i was actually thinking the same theres something more grown up about her !

im just wonderin what will happen with sid and nicole ..its getin a bit creepy now! I really like nicole resently shes been way more grown up ever since roman left !! i like her character way beter now!!.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I love Nicoles character


I also love the ruby and charlie thing and I love how charlie and angelo are together, I hope this time everything works out for them  :Big Grin:

----------


## adellefan

yeah dat would be great .. i hope charlie and ruby patch things up too..!!

really gettin sick of kirsty and miles though!! theres nothing good happening all they do are fight!!

----------


## Abbie

I know and I mean Im slightly on Kirstys side, cos she has only just started!!! its not like its been going on for weeks

----------


## Abbie

So, im guessing that Angelo is here to get Hugo for some crime or weird whatever is going on
I take it thats what his boss was on about

----------


## Abbie

Ooo next week looks good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Poor Nicole, she really needs help

----------


## Abigail

Ok, I'm fed up of this Charlie saga now. Kidnapping Grant? Oh please, Aden did that last year. Yawnfest from start to finish.

----------


## Abbie

Ok, how come theres been 2 episodes on the thursday?

----------


## Abigail

Because football in on on Fridays in Australia for the next few weeks

----------

Abbie (10-09-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Oh right, ooooo well I love double bills

----------


## samantha nixon

> Ok, I'm fed up of this Charlie saga now. Kidnapping Grant? Oh please, Aden did that last year. Yawnfest from start to finish.


I thought the kidnap episode was good, not as good as I thought it was going to be but still good.
I love this storyline with Charlie, I think its been really good.

----------


## Abigail

"And gawd save us, give us back me capsicums"  :Lol:  :Rotfl:  

Aden and Geoff driving the "boat" was hilarious, especially Geoff starting the "engine" by pulling Aden's ear.

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I love aden and geoff they are sooo funny together


and can I just say I wonder how many murder investigations have happened in the bay?  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

For such a small town, a heck of a lot happens! Murder, rape, secret children, cancer clusters, stalkers, coppers kidnapping people and killing them...

----------


## Abbie

I know!


I really dont like the detective though, I mean what was that about with Ruby???

----------


## Perdita

> For such a small town, a heck of a lot happens! Murder, rape, secret children, cancer clusters, stalkers, coppers kidnapping people and killing them...


But that applies to all other soaps  :Smile:

----------


## sarky6

So Derrick (the guy from the island) knows him and doesn't like Hugo. It's not looking good for Hugo being a good guy is it?!

----------


## Abbie

Is that who that guy was?

----------


## Abigail

Yep, it was Derrick who was shipwrecked on the island with Nicole and Geoff (Mark II).

----------


## Abbie

This sounds very odd

----------


## Abbie

I really want to know what Angelo is up to now!

----------


## Abigail

I've just had a (drunken) thought. Hugo _knows_ Derrick otherwise why would he say "What the hell are you doing in my shed?" Wouldn't he say something more along the lines of "Who are you?" He denied knowing Derrick to Xavier so there's something fishy going on there. 

Maybe Derrick killed Grant. Hugo did have something going on with Charlie at one point so maybe he hired Derrick to take revenge on Grant for raping Charlie and then told him to sling his hook. He later turns up in Hugo's shed trying to plant evidence (maybe) and Hugo loses it.

And I've had another thought. Things seems to be centring around fish and water. Ruby working at the fish market, Aden and Geoff running the trawler, Hugo involved (or not) in abalone, Lou dying on his boat at sea, Angelo returning as a water officer. Year long storyline maybe?

----------


## Abigail

Did Anne really tell Romeo he looked cute or was that just a dream?  :EEK!:  The hair flicking was cringe worthy.

----------


## lizann

Did Ross kill Grant?

----------


## Abigail

> Did Ross kill Grant?


  Spoiler:    Yes

----------


## Abbie

I cant remember the last episode I watched, its been so long  :Sad:

----------


## miccisy

does anyone know owt bout the "murder mystery yet" apparently some dead bodies are gunna be found and its summat to do with the hand miles found on the beach. Also to do with why angelo was brought back as a sea cop n why he wasnt suspended when he bacame a suspect in the grant murder. n all that aboloni fishing. 

I really want to know now. Whens it gunna come out

----------


## Abigail

The mystery is going to be solved in the first week back after the season finale in Aus, you're looking about early Feb over there. March/April in the UK. 

12 bodies were found in a shipwrecked boat next to Hugo's, out at sea. Angelo wasn't suspended because his boss is a higher rank than Roberston and wouldn't allow it.

----------


## lizann

Nicole and Aden  :Sick:

----------


## Perdita

When is Aden leaving? I did not think he would be around much longer after Belle died. Poor Nicole, she will be gutted when another relationships hits the ground.  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I think Todd is still filming so he will leave screens around April time.

----------

Perdita (27-11-2009)

----------


## Perdita

That is longer than I had expected him to be in the show. Good news, I like his character  :Smile:

----------


## freckleface

Did anyone else think that the "season finale" was a real let down??

I waited all week for this and i was a tad disapointed.

also, i dont think that hitting her over the head with a gun really means "bashed" as tv week put it.

i was expecting a bullet or at the very least, blood.

geeeez,
oh and Hugo was SOOO FUNNY! at trying to be evil, so to speak!!

it made me laugh uber muchness.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think there will be a twist and hugo isnt the bad guy

----------


## freckleface

mmmmmmm probs.

it was kinda obvious.

wish the h&a site woudl give more previews for next year!!  
garrrrrrrrr
xx

----------


## sarky6

I didn't like Hugo from the minute he turned up so I hope he is the bad guy. It was his phone that Charlie rang at the container yard so he's got to be heavily involved even if Suzy is the major player.

I don't buy the theory that he's a copper undercover. Don't forget the "shark attack" I think Hugo was involved in Lou's murder. We haven't see the result of those blood tests Angelo sent off yet either.

I think finale was a let down but i reckon first episode of 2010 will give the answers we've been waiting a year for

----------


## Abigail

I haven't seen the final episode yet but the whole week has been a let down for me. It's not been cliff hanger, edge of my seat stuff that I expect from every episode in the finale week. Nothing is compelling me to watch each episode.

I'm pleased that this year long mystery storyline is coming to an end. It hasn't grabbed me in the way I thought it would. This year has been rubbish compared to last year.

----------


## Abbie

Whats the year long mystery?

----------


## freckleface

its all about people smuggling.

I wont spoil it for you if you havent seen the last episode yet, but basically,

it asks more questions than it actually answers.

its not over, and now we have to wait till next year before it even starts to wrap up.
if it does, that is, h&a like to half finish storylines, they did last year with the whole development site thing.
we never did find out who fired those two bullets at angelo. see what  I mean? we can only pray it has  a better ending than the supposed cliffhanger did.

----------


## Abbie

> This year has been rubbish compared to last year.


Thats so true, but last year was so amazing thats is going to be a while till they can top it

----------


## Abigail

Who is watching the new episodes? Haven't been overly impressed, its nothing that we didn't know already. Hugo is the baddy yadda yadda yadda. Tell us something we hadn't figured out months ago.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Hugo dead?

----------


## sarky6

Yes, murdered by some indonesian geezer...... woo hoo!!!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

deleted

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Not true, Hugo is in witness protection and will be back in H&A later this year

----------


## sarky6

Gutted.....just seen episode 4997 wish Hugo was dead

----------


## Abigail

> Spoiler:     Not true, Hugo is in witness protection and will be back in H&A later this year


Oh you do make me laugh!!  :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abigail

> Oh you do make me laugh!!


Ok, I honestly thought you were joking given the show's history of witness protection. Now that I've seen the episode...  :Ponder:  Not sure if its going to work.

----------


## Perdita

Wondered what you found funny at the time lol

----------


## Abbie

Im finally getting back into it  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Im sad that Hugo didnt die  :Sad:  I mean why???! It was SO meant to BE

----------


## Abigail

Thought I'd revive this thread.

Just as an aside, there is a website where you can watch episodes at Aus pace for free. This is it, it goes right back to the first season. I realise this may be a problem for the mods what with copy write and such (don't think Seven will be endorsing the site), so its fine if the link is removed.

Spoiler for UK pace re Tony and Rachel
  Spoiler:    I'm so happy Tony and Rachel left together. The will they/won't they has kept me gripped and I actually cried when Tony agreed to go. I'll miss them two.   

April and Bianca are so boring, especially when Xavier is thrown into the mix. 

I'm enjoying Romeo and Indi, I think they're a great pairing.

----------


## tammyy2j

So was it Will who killed Penn?

----------


## Abbie

Does anybody else still watch at Oz pace?

Ive been hooked for a while now since the past year I havent really watched. I love Charlie and Brax together, its just a shame he keeps doing all these bad things

----------

